# Roll call



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Check in format (if you dare):

*Age:* --56?
*Status: *-- Well done.
*Riding since*: -- '63 or '64
*Injury history:* -- Been crushed, stabbed, shot and run over, cycling is the safest thing.
*Words to live by: *-- That rug really tied the room together.

*Bike History: **-- Simple Speed*


----------



## coyotegulch (Jun 25, 2008)

OK, I will participate as well.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

As long as we can still say _dude, brah, stoked, gnar,_ ad nauseum, I'm in 

And to the curious youth...we still hammer like there's no tomorrow. Because there might not be!

Cheers...

Mike


----------



## palerider (Jul 15, 2004)

I don't feel fifty+


----------



## Stopbreakindown (Jun 27, 2011)

You guys are G.O.D.S

Gnarly Old Dudes!!!

Looking forward to being there one day! Cheers


----------



## ladljon (Nov 30, 2011)

What about 60+


----------



## Freebird23103 (Aug 16, 2015)

Turn 50 in 2 weeks.. Never thought I would make 21.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Turned 50 two weeks ago! So here I'm checking in also a late bloomer into the MTB sport so I'm both old and a rookie. Thanks for keeping the "cool" words around dudes.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

I guess I qualify. I'm just wondering what we talk about in here. All our aches and pains? Swap photos of our grand kids?


----------



## bigflamingtaco (Oct 26, 2013)

I like the sound of crickets :thumbsup: Oh... sorry! :blush:


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

I thought Fifty+ was an abbreviation for 650B+.

I'll see you guys in four years.


----------



## Anthem1 (Feb 9, 2008)

We can talk about how we crush the sub 50's


----------



## Brisk Eddie (Jun 23, 2014)

60+, I'll check in from time to time.

I thought it was about some new wheel size too!


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

I'll be 53 in less than a month. Beats being dead I suppose. Can't say for sure, though--I've tried being 50+ but I ain't tried being dead yet.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I'll check in in nine months when I turn 50. TTYL.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

KRob said:


> I guess I qualify. I'm just wondering what we talk about in here. All our aches and pains? Swap photos of our grand kids?


Grand kids? I've got kids in middle school. It took me a while to figure out just owning a station wagon is not how they're made.


----------



## PlutonicPlague (Jan 19, 2014)

Who ya callin' old? I'll be 65 in 3 weeks, but I feel like a kid again every time I ride my Pugsley!
I evoked some chuckles from some hikers the other day, coming up behind them on the trail and announcing, "Old guy on a fat bike approaching!"


----------



## PlutonicPlague (Jan 19, 2014)

Yeah, but then you'll have to change your handle to "Stopbreakinwind" and start saying "Bronx cheers!" instead of just "cheers!"



Stopbreakindown said:


> You guys are G.O.D.S
> 
> Gnarly Old Dudes!!!
> 
> Looking forward to being there one day! Cheers


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

KRob said:


> ...I'm just wondering what we talk about in here. All our aches and pains? Swap photos of our grand kids?


Ouch, broRob! 

Howzbout younger riders lagging behind the crusties? I'm not very competitive, but there is a satisfaction in cleaning something, looking back, and seeing your younger partners dismount. Or pulling them up a climb.

Thankfully, MTB is a sport in which age is generally kind. It's not a bye-cycle, it's a wheelchair...


----------



## PlutonicPlague (Jan 19, 2014)

^^ Yeah, its about time for me to head out for some "inline wheelchairing!"


----------



## panchosdad (Sep 21, 2008)

About to turn 55, just finished my first race, a 50k (appropriately). Felt pretty good, psyched to work on some real training.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

AWESOME!!!! Here's a model for a rollcall post. We need photos and more info!

Age: 50 years and one month.
Status: Working stiff, married with kids 15 and 12.
Riding since: 30 years old in San Jose, CA
Injury history: I crash big every seven years and both times, I broke my metacarpal bone on my left hand. Both had some head injuries. I just crashed so I should be clear for another 7 years. Both incidents are from not paying attention.
Words to live by:
Seize the day. Seize the bike. Seize the beer.

*Bike History:*
I started riding XC an trail in Fremont, CA. I then became and XC racer then endurance racer doing Sea Otter and 24 hour team events.
Then I fell in love with singlespeeds. After five years I came to my senses.

Then cross bikes and road bikes hooked me. That's all I did for three years as I did some racing.

I started taking lessons and realized I had no idea how to descend. All Mountain, Enduro and Bike park became my thing

At 49 years old last year, my knee gave me problems and it took a year of diagnosis, stretching and balancing the muscles. Now this year, I've had to deal with very high cholesterol levels. I like salad now.

So there it is. My climbing speed is coming back and my descent is still developing. This was last week. 




Group shot with my favorite group.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

fc said:


> AWESOME!!!! Here's a model for a rollcall post. We need photos and more info!
> 
> Age: 50 years and one month.
> Status: Working stiff, married with kids 15 and 12.
> ...


Fibber, no one likes salad.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

tiretracks said:


> Fibber, no one likes salad.


You caught that line huh? I eat salad and I like it! Bacon salad...


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

PlutonicPlague said:


> ..."inline wheelchairing!"


LOL, awesome. Ya want a copyright mention every time I'm gonna use that one?

fc, nice post and damn your eyes for looking thirty. You picked the right parents!


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

No pic yet... 

53 here, I started mountain biking in 1987 and rode for a couple of years before family commitments and work interfered. 

In about 1994 I bought what I thought would be the perfect mountain bike from Costco, a shiny, new, full suspension Mongoose! I was stoked, until I rode it. It had me thinking that maybe mountain biking wasn't what I thought I had remembered and didn't ride again. 

Fast forward to 2000, kids were getting bigger, had alittle cash, so I bought a real mountain bike. I spent nearly $1200 on a Trek 8000 hardtail. That thing nearly climbed by itself and I was hooked.

Been riding ever since including adding a road bike (several, actually). 

Riding changed my life.


----------



## SWriverstone (Sep 3, 2009)

Here's my life at 52 (I'm the guy on the right):









I have an older daughter from a previous marriage who is a college grad, working her first job and just got her first apartment. Now I'm on Family 2.0, and it's a powerful motivator to stay healthy! I'm determined to see my younger kids graduate from college.

My wife (18 years younger than me) nagged me for weeks to grow a beard, so I gave it a try (below)...and was horrified of what I saw in the mirror: an OLD MAN. :nono: So off came the beard.









I enjoy riding with other old guys-like these two guys, both older than me and about twice as fast! 









Life's pretty good after 50.

Scott


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

She&I said:


> LOL, awesome. Ya want a copyright mention every time I'm gonna use that one?
> 
> fc, nice post and damn your eyes for looking thirty. You picked the right parents!


Thank you. Asian skin ya-know . Never put sunscreen on in my life!

Pliny IPA every day keeps me on point.

fc


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Ah, hops therapy. I wonder if my bald spot would be larger if I wasn't on it... And for sure I need some ethnicity in there. Too much Limey, doncha know, mate! Aye!


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

Just turned 50 this year and enjoying using my age as my excuse for being slower than all my riding buddies. That was shot to hell when I discovered the fastest guy in the bunch is 49.

Racing singlespeed at Blankets Creek, GA:


----------



## arphaxhad (Apr 17, 2008)

55+, but I teach High School so my wife says l act like I'm 16...

Mostly ride solo at night, here's a rare day shot enjoying one of those many great vacations that teachers get throughout the year.
View attachment 1009761


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

fc said:


> You caught that line huh? I eat salad and I like it! Bacon salad...


LOL
It's all in the additives, that you put in. Great Bio and video. Looks like some good times in the beautiful NorCal forests.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

checking in

50+ I'll disclose my true age when I turn 60+ {snicker}


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I'm 53 and started riding mtb in 92 or so. The early years were loaner or rental bikes. I did however hit up some great areas in those years. From Big Bear California to Moab Utah in bikes that didn't belong to me or fit me correctly. I held out buying my own mtb bike until 2000'. That's when I really started riding. Mostly around So. Cal / San Diego.

I grew up riding motocross so mtbing was a natural transition. I recently [3 years ago] moved back to Colorado having spent 25 years in San Diego. Although I've done some riding in the last 3 years of being here. I've had some bad luck with 2 bad injury crashes 6 months apart. One was a motorcycle crash the other a downhill skiing injury. So between the healing process of those two life changing events I've had little motivation to ride. I don't know why it's taking such a slow time to get going. I guess it's an age thing. This forum is a perfect place to vent such things and be understood.

Cheers!


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

Here.


----------



## Eric Malcolm (Dec 18, 2011)

Me, an old 57 apparently, don't feel it. Striving to keep ahead of my buddies - winning that battle, though slipping back through the field at the finish.....

Status - Married

Riding since age 7. Raced from 13yrs to 24yrs on and off. Had a 24yr break, and got the cycle bug again.

Injury history: No damage. Only healthy fun. I experienced a work related injury in the neck that stayed with me for 20 yrs, never could turn to the left freely. I was riding a new trail, and had to switchback up a hill. The approach was obscured and I was on the wrong line. With nowhere to go, I fell towards a rock. To fend off the rock, I put my arm out to save my head, and don't you know, the neck went click, and I have full movement again. Biking is good for you. Had blood circulation issues beginning to effect me, getting back on the bike eliminated those problems.

Bike history: Old pass me down single coaster braked bikes of the period till I began road/track racing. Holdsworth road bike, then a couple of TI Raleigh's. By this stage I had learned the art of Framebuilding and ride only my own bikes under my own brand 'Malcolm' (an artful engineer). Did have a Marin MTB of 1992 vintage for awhile.


----------



## livewr06 (Nov 7, 2013)

Nice!
I'm in. 55 yrs young and ride with my 50 something wife and a crew of 50 somethings.
Started riding again in '03 and thought it would be a good way to cross train for skiing in the winter.
Now,, the more I ride, the more I need to ride! It keeps us young, we just don't bend the way we used to!


----------



## bikenband (Aug 21, 2015)

I'm in! Just turned 54, have been racing for 28 years and I have a lot to say. More later......


----------



## rj2 (Oct 19, 2004)

53, married, no kids, a dog, Cat 2 racer. I crashed into a tree and out of the Downieville XC race on August 1. My MD recommended 800 mg of Ibuprofen 3x/day so I could still drink beer.


----------



## latif (Jul 1, 2015)

My 65th was back in May, had been riding only road the past three years but got the hankering to try mountain biking again after 20 years so my first FS bike was my gift to myself to mark the occasion. Had no idea how fun it is, am totally in and got my second bike already.


----------



## The Tedinator (Sep 4, 2012)

60 here. Cycling, IMO, saved my life. I was 46, weighed north of 240, and was in a very stressful job situation when I fell in love with road riding. I have been as low as 180s since, but kind of fell out of love with riding the road (got the yips with all the distracted, angry folks in their cars), and the mileage fell off while the weight rose.

Sitting comfortably at around 214 now (blame it on beer!), and started riding MTB again with one of my son in laws. I now own a FS 29'er, and split time between the road, single track, work, and most important; family.


----------



## giff07 (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm 63. Been a pretty avid cyclist my whole life. As fitness for other sports during some times and been through the road race and time trial scene. Still road riding these days sometimes on my single and sometimes with the wife on a Co Motion Java tandem. We also ride the woods with a Ventana ECDM full squish tandem(aka The Snot Rocket) and love it. Recently we purchased Fat tire bikes and have been enjoying singletrack to beach sand and snow with those. We were both fortunate enough to retire at 55. We have been married 43 years, have 2 boys( grown men with families of their own ) and 3 precious grand children. We also enjoy hiking, XC skiing and kayaking/surfskis, but thats another story. We have no intention of slowing down.
Ed (and Pat) Gifford


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Turned 53 in July. I mountain bike 40 miles per weekend and spin twice weekly on top of that. Honestly, I've never felt better in my life. I routinely spank the 30 year old weekend warriors, but fear the 20+ category. I usually ride alone, although from time to time I'll ride with a 54 year old. He rides a rigid fatty and can really move.

I've been riding non-stop since child hood, although now only in the woods. I don't know what will stop me.


----------



## Gski (May 5, 2015)

I spent most of my life being one of those guys who made fun of mountain bikes. You know the drill: heavy, slow, so many gears but won't actually shift, steers like a cruise ship but unstable at speed. Cross bikes are more fun, right?

Then a few years ago I finally demo'd a bike that had good geometry and at 28 lbs is lighter than my first race road bike. The rest is history, most of it eating crow.

I am fairly competitive in the 60-69 age group in my main sport, but below the median in my real age group. I would try mtb racing, but I descend like your Aunt Midge.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

She&I said:


> As long as we can still say _dude, brah, stoked, gnar,_ ad nauseum, I'm in


 I won't say those but OTOH I won't say much of anything.


----------



## Mr.Wizard (Feb 4, 2015)

'nother GEEZER checking in...


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Here's me at 50 and my colleague (mtbr sales rep) Mark Gouge at 53 years old. He is an 11 time Leadville finisher and is wayyyy fitter than me, specially after hour 4 of a ride.


----------



## tubbnation (Jul 6, 2015)

I'll be back in 14mos!

\m/


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

I'm 60.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

woodchips said:


> I'll be back in 14mos!
> 
> \m/


Once you hit that mark its all downhill from there. Then uphill then downhill then....well you get the idea.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Age: 53 F
Status: ?? still kicking
Riding since: 1988
Injury history: only been to the ER for dumb household accidents (stitches from recliner & cat nail clipping in eye)
Words to live by: riding is FUNdamental

Bike History: 60's purple Schwinn 1 speed
70's-1988ish Peugeot 10 speed
Late 80's Puch Austro Daimer 12 speed
1988 Ritchey Outback MTB
1990's Kona Kilauea MTB, Bianchi Veloce road
1998 -now Litespeed Unicoi MTB (winter commuter and bikejor duty)
2010 - now Fort Race CX
2011 - now Fatback fatbike
2014 - now Santa Cruz 5010
2015-now GT BMX


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Maybe we could post up photos of ourselves with our bio. A sort of an old singles mtb dating thread.


----------



## milliesand (Jun 29, 2015)

60 years old
Bought an entry level hardtail 2 months ago (Overdrive Sport) My family thinks I'm nuts
Previous bike was a Stingray as a kid.
Injuries - yes. Nothing serious so far. 

Should have done this years ago


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm a F.R.O.G
Free Ridin Old Guy. Thanx for our own thread FC.


----------



## BigRugger03 (Jul 28, 2014)

Age: 51 11/12
Status: Married
Riding since: 2005
Injury history: Nothing from biking, mostly rugby (played division one until I was 45).

Bike History: Started out with trekking bikes to get to work in Germany. Then I started to like it and began taking longer road trips around Germany.

I retired from the Army in 2008 and went directly to Iraq and mail ordered a bike to ride on the Iraqi Army base. I rode for six months, then was not able to ride until I went to Afghanistan in 2010.

I ordered a bike from the UK (Kona Unit with 8 speed Alfine) and put a lot of miles around Bagram Air Base. I then ordered a Salsa El Miriachi Ti with a Rohloff and continued to ride Bagram, mostly on the hard roads and some off road riding as well. I averaged over 100 miles a week.

I moved to another base and since there are mountains here, I built an all mountain rig (Kingdom Hex Ti) and have been riding all mountain for the past 7 months.

Next week me and a friend will fly to Tajikistan to ride mountain bikes in the Fann Mountains for a week, which has never been done in history. People have trekked the roads, but we cannot find evidence of any biking in the mountain trails. The national tourism service says we will definitely be the first they know of.


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

54 this week and ride every day. 
Pretty much broken everything there is to break but this season injury free. :skep: And hopefully this healthy trend continues.


----------



## jp08865 (Aug 12, 2014)

Age: 62.5
Status: single
Riding since: 1957
Injury history: collarbone(s), ribs, rotor cuffs, AC joint, broken fingers, etc
Words to live by: Don't Tell Me, "Show Me" !

Bike History: hand me downs, home builds from junk, Schwinn Varsity, Cannondale R1000, Giant NRS 2, Giant Trance1 29 --  ...


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2015)

Age: 52 & 11/12ths
Status: Married 24 years (not sure if that was the question, but it's probably the most important demographic).
Riding Since: Training wheels came off in 1966. Road/MTB/Cyclocross raced from the early 80's until 2008. Averaged 3k miles/year of commuting since 1983.
Injury History: Mostly off-bike. Verses wheelies (where your front wheel falls off) (1969) - broken nose, cuts. Verses horses (1971) - broken nose, mouth full of stitches. Me and my AMC Gremlin verses F-250 (1981) - three fractured vertebra, semi-crushed disc, broken hand, three broken ribs, facial cuts. verses. martial arts (1987-1996) broken wrist {cinder block fail}, ribs and hands. Verses Afghanistan (2007) - crushed disc (fused), torn intercostal tissue in the ribs. Verses FOGS (effing old guy syndrome) osteoarthritis in both shoulders and knees, tendonitis in my left wrist. 
Words to live by: Spend enough time with your kids to keep them out of the news for doing bad $hyt. Spend enough time on your bike to keep fit. Spend enough time with your friends to keep sane. Spend enough time with your wife to keep her with you.
Bike History: Everything from a hand-me-down 16" bike to a 2013 Fargo. Cool bikes on the list? First year 26:/24" Cannondale MTB. 1982 Colnago Mexico. Lemond Buenos Aires, 2013 Fargo (best single bike ever). On the wish list? Still like a Fatty someday.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Forster said:


> Age: 52 & 11/12ths
> Status: Married 24 years (not sure if that was the question, but it's probably the most important demographic).
> Riding Since: Training wheels came off in 1966. Road/MTB/Cyclocross raced from the early 80's until 2008. Averaged 3k miles/year of commuting since 1983.
> Injury History: Mostly off-bike. Verses wheelies (where your front wheel falls off) (1969) - broken nose, cuts. Verses horses (1971) - broken nose, mouth full of stitches. Me and my AMC Gremlin verses F-250 (1981) - three fractured vertebra, semi-crushed disc, broken hand, three broken ribs, facial cuts. verses. martial arts (1987-1996) broken wrist {cinder block fail}, ribs and hands. Verses Afghanistan (2007) - crushed disc (fused), torn intercostal tissue in the ribs. Verses FOGS (effing old guy syndrome) osteoarthritis in both shoulders and knees, tendonitis in my left wrist.
> ...


I was in pain just reading that. I've had several injuries as well but most are so old and I'm so old I can't remember the details. Maybe later when I have an hour to ponder they'll come back to me.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

yup, i'm firmly in the over fifty group... current bike a kona operator 26" old skool. building up a new rig for the trails.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

For a better introduction than my silly comment earlier.

I've been at this a while but don't have skills or performance to prove it. When I was in college a few of us bought old British 3 speeds and old Typhoon type bikes (I still have a 66 Typhoon) and rode deer trails, ski trails and hiking trails. I recall a magazine that had what I think was the Fisher catalog and then we bought better parts. I think it was '81 when I got the first StumpJumper my LBS didn't sell to an employee.

Lots of years later I find it funny that my bike posse is some 55-66 year old guys often digging and riding with others who could be our kids or grand kids. Now the organization is at the level of being pres of an IMBA chapter and our community's taken off with a benefactor buying a mini ex and some significant donations.

I suggest checking out or meeting a pal I met via our IMBA summits - Griff the Mountain Bike Geezer. Griff is senior to me and an impressive rider. A great part of a larger circle of acquantances I've made.

Mountain Bike Geezer - Singletrack, gravity, bicycling issues & more
https://vimeo.com/griffinjay

We're not so alone riding at this age. At the IMBA Summit in Marquette earlier this summer we did rides where I saw same sort of age mix I described locally. One ride got divided between an A, B and C group. For a moment I felt slow and old in the B group either working at catching the back of its two groups or staying ahead of people behind me. Then I realized Gary Fisher was in the same group and most people our age would not be hammering bikes on greased rock for 2+ hours and then heading to 5-6 hours of party and more riding the next day.

Full disclosure: Maybe I did get a few skills over the years. Pushing it in the turns, flying through the rough stuff and fast downhill was the only way I was keeping toward that front group Gary F was in. Last winter skiing re-injured torn rotator cuff. With that I confess that I haven't taken my little park bike through the jump line this year.

The fun part of being 50+ and active is many contemporaries think people like us are crazy. At age 56 I'm in size 32 pants that get too big if I'm getting in 3 decent rides a week.

Maybe some of you get this one. I had to learn using contact lenses at age 52 so I could stop getting my balance messed up by bifocals and so I could easily switch glasses or goggles right for the sport.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Awesome intros everyone. Worth the read and context for sure.


----------



## Racerbill (Nov 30, 2012)

I remember being 50, I felt young and strong. Now at 66 I am still riding four, five times a week with a group of 7 to 9 guys all my age or older


----------



## walangkatapat (Jun 2, 2009)

Yeah, yeah yeah...50 cal here and I do feel it.


----------



## daveshan (Aug 22, 2015)

*Age*: --61

*Status*: -- Gung-Ho novice

*Riding since*: -- June of 2014

*Injury history*: -- Bumps, bruises, one helmet replaced due to landing on a rock, and lots of arm leakage

*Words to live by*: --I CAN do it

*Bike History*: -- Started out on a $800 Specialized Rockhopper, beat it to death for almost a year on the trails around Durango CO. Upgraded to Stan's Arch wheels/tubless tires right off the bat. Decided I was hooked and bought a '15 Santa Cruiz Tallboy LT-C XT build, kept it stock. (so far)

After buying the Tallboy I upgraded the Rockhopper with a Rockshock Reba fork (great after adding bottomless tokens) and a full XT brake/icetec rotors and 2x10 driveline. bike is down to 26 lbs from 34 and it gets ridden often.

I try to ride 3x/week with a goal of 50-60 miles/week, met most weeks.


----------



## sleepyguy1001 (May 26, 2014)

Age: -- 50
Status: -- Slow and wobbly?
Riding since: -- Started last year
Injury history: -- Currently down with Lyme disease
Words to live by: -- We have met the enemy, and it is us

Bike History: -- Started out with a hybrid bike last spring and found myself tinkering around in the woods on local single tracks and was thinking I'd like it. My wife wasn't to hip on me spending a bunch of money on a bike so I picked up a Motobecane from BD and went riding, and falling and riding some more. Decided I'm fat, and slow but having a blast so this spring I handed the Moto off to my son to try out and picked up a Superfly 6. The bike is way cooler than the rider, but I don't care, I'll get there. Sucks not being able to ride right now though.


----------



## aveski2000 (Sep 10, 2004)

Age: 61
Status: Engaged
Riding since: Mountain bikes since 1986
Injury history: Many
Words to live by: You don't stop playing because you grow old, you grow old because you stop playing.


----------



## Rock (Jan 13, 2004)

Age: weeks away from 54
Status: Riding 1300-1800 miles a year all dirt. Slow but smiling.
Riding since: Riding trails since childhood. 1st Mountain bike in 1998
Injury history: Bumps,bruises, blood and bug bites. Near heat stroke a time or 2. Hardware in left wrist
Words to live by: Have fun, or don't. It's your life.
Bike History:1999 Specialized FSR Comp, '03, '08, '13 Specialized Enduro Comp


----------



## Hartmame (Sep 25, 2011)

Age:50
Status: still kicking, don't get to ride off road as much as I used to but still use my 1995 Kona when I do!!
Riding since: 1990s
Injury history: stiches in knees mostly; over the bar club, concussion 
Words to live by: ???


----------



## C.J. (Jan 12, 2004)

*Slow, but, I'll go&#8230;*

Age: 55 m
Status: Ride multiple times a week, all trail
Riding since: Childhood, mtn since 1995
Injury history: Broken several things while riding. Few operations from those, total 29 operations to keep me going (so far, more in future)
Body Hardware: Metal in foot, wrist, hand, finger, plastic in face.
Words to live by: Glad I can still ride!

Bikes: Niner rip9, rip9RDO, jet9, Cdales (older)


----------



## soulshaker (Sep 23, 2013)

Age: 63

Status: vicarious rider

Riding since: first started going offroad on my Stingray back in the early 60's

Injury history: mostly bumps, bruises and abrasions until mid-July when I really messed myself up, slow road back 

Words to live by: Eddie would go!

Bike History: mid-80's era cro-moly, rigid 26", alloy HT 29er, carbon Bronson (aka the bone crusher )


----------



## burtronix (Jun 5, 2006)

Age: 56
Status: Just trying to keep all the parts moving - on the bike & on me.
Mountain biking since 1964.
Biking on actual mountain bikes since 2006.

We didn't have pavement or level ground or training wheels when I learned to ride. We walked the bike up to the top of a grassy hill, sat on the saddle, lifted our feet, & let'r rip. Keep repeating & falling until you manage to stay upright all the way down.


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

Check in format (if you dare):

*Age:* --53
*Status: *-- Hitched & Empty Nester.
*Riding since*: -- '64
*Injury history:* -- Knee, shoulder, concussions, plenty of road rash.
*Words to live by:* -- I'll have another.

*Bike History:* -- MTB history, that is.....Trek 8000, Surly Karate Monkey, Gary Fisher Sugar 293, Salsa Dos Niner, Niner Jet 9, Niner Rip, another Surly Karate Monkey



__
https://flic.kr/p/oNAShn
 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## mikeridesabike (Feb 16, 2009)

I turned 55 yesterday. Been riding off road since 1985. I started with a $450 Bianchi Grizzly and am now on a Salsa Spearfish. I keep getting slower, but I don't ever plan to voluntarily quit riding. Broke a collarbone in 1988 and dislocated a shoulder 4 years ago. I am a pretty cautious rider. If I think I might crash, I walk. I love 4 hour rides in Dupont, Pisgah, or wherever I happen to be. Today I was at Warrior Creek.


----------



## FoafInTX (Jan 3, 2014)

I am 54. Had an 89 Centurion road bike, rode it for 3 years. Georgia drivers seemed to want to kill me, I quit.
I turned 50 in 2011. It made me think about the shape I was in, overweight and knees hurting. I decided on a mountain bike to avoid traffic, Speciaized Hardrock. First few rides 3-4 mi on dirt wore me out. I now go on 20 mi rides regularly. I have 4500 miles on the bike, 1800 so far this year, mixed pavement and dirt. Lost some weight, knees are strong. I am obsessed with bikes, particularly after discovering fat bikes almost two years ago. Had a financial setback or I'd have one by now. Interested in bikepacking and touring, but haven't done it yet!

Only minor injuries and banged up knees and hips. Been lucky.


----------



## A J MacDonald Jr (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm 55, live in Pennsylvania, ride in Michaux State Forest, and I've been MTB riding since March 2014.


----------



## ride200mi (Feb 13, 2010)

59 yo male, been riding sense I was able too. Maybe 4 or 5. I currently have 2 road bikes, a CX and a dully MTB.


----------



## SlowMTBer (Jan 1, 2012)

Age: --50 until Oct 1st
Status: -- Improving
Riding since: -- Nov 2011
Injury history: -- Tore my ACL completely in my left knee in 1986 on a motocross bike, doctors cut it loose on both ends, still don't have one.
Words to live by: -- I work so I can live, I don't live so I can work.

Bike History: -- 26" Hard tail for first 3 months, then upgraded to 29 FS


----------



## Cacher (May 30, 2009)

Check in format (if you dare):

Age: --52, always tell myself I am 26 forever.
Status: -- Open for another fifty years, if by bike.
Riding since: -- 1974.
Injury history: -- Splintered right tibia, two lower inguinal hernias fixed, right rotator cuff fixed, coccix broken, hyatil hernia present.
Words to live by: -- Have Faith, and have Fun.

Bike History: -- Simple Speed, triple speed.


----------



## MtbRN (Jun 8, 2006)

Age: -- 2 months short of 52
Status: -- DINKs, we live in Colorado, and the boyfriend mountain bikes too- so life is pretty near perfect.
Riding since: -- 2001
Injury history: -- bumps, bruises, lacerations and sprains-- but nothing major. Hoping to keep it that way...
Words to live by: -- "If you're lucky, you get to get old" 

Bike History: -- Crappy Mongoose commuter in college. Celebrated getting my first professional paycheck by buying a Schwinn Moab hardtail and a pair of Teva sandals  Rode on bike paths until I splurged on a dual-squish Specialized with disk brakes (!) in 2001. Rode my first real trail at Green Mountain in Lakewood, CO, and found my passion for mountain biking. Upgraded to a Santa Cruz Superlight, then a Blur XC and now riding a Niner Rip 9 that rocks. Still love to explore new trails and try new things. Did a Trek Dirt Series camp at Winter Park this summer and wore a full-face helmet for the first time ever. Heading to Oregon in September to ride the Mackenzie River Trail. Biking keeps me moving and I don't plan to slow down any time soon.


----------



## sdcadbiker (Jun 20, 2008)

50 is the new 30... so I guess I'm 32 









It takes longer to recover these days; cuts & scrapes take forever to heal and the 50+ age group at any race is filled with gnarly old bastards who won't let me win! I think our future is bright :thumbsup:


----------



## robertdavid (May 31, 2012)

60 and riding my fat bike and my single speed a lot.


----------



## tirabbi (Aug 22, 2015)

I've been riding since '78. Stopped riding in '03. 
When I was a lot, lot younger I used to do short time trials & track.
Got back in the saddle 6 weeks ago for health & fitness reasons, & I've just bought a secondhand Boardman 650b hard tail MTB. I'm now in the process of rebuilding it with a bit of love.
I'm thinking of going 1x10, instead of the 3x9 that's currently installed?
Injuries: shattered RH Ulna, dislocated RH Radius, repaired cartilage & patela LH knee.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*One of my earlier bike races. I'm the one passing on the inside lane following a skillful, but dicey draft from fourth place. *


----------



## t0pcat (May 7, 2012)

58 in March
Started riding bicycles in 62 and switched to motorcycles in 69 raced enduro and hare scrambled till about 83 when my little girl came along. Bought a huffy (of all things) in 83 and in 84 the wife and I got cannon dales the old beast geo rode 800 miles the first year with my daughter on back! Stuck with them for a wile ( still have it) then the Moto bug came back raced enduro again then in 94 thought I'd give observed trials a try and competed in that till 98 got a divorce in 99 and was in rough shape for a bit went back to the Motos (04 ktm 450exc ) but it was too tall and too fast I could be 20 again that is till I crashed pretty hard and broke a bunch of ribs and collapsed a lung took its toll then I moved to a BMW f 8 gs and killed a deer with it that's what brought me back to pedal power to try to recoup . Started with a 12 muck but it was ok but not my cup of tea so never having a drop bar got a salsa Fargo witch ended up having a flat bar and a fork, this led to a super light 29 witch led to my fav a 14 solo! I






use the super light for my road bike and the solo for the woods ( still like to try to hit 24 mph on downs lol)


----------



## t0pcat (May 7, 2012)

Does anybody else hate iPhone spell check! Lol


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

t0pcat said:


> Does anybody else hate iPhone spell check! Lol


Dunno....I still use a dial phone.


----------



## CarbineSL (Jul 16, 2013)

I'm 61, and have been living in Thailand for about 24 years. I just retired at the end of last year, giving me more time to cycle. My first bike in Thailand was a Mongoose Pro Rockadile LE, which was a top-rated hard tail bike when I bought it 12-13 years ago. Riding intermittently in the flat countryside near my home, it was good exercise but not so interesting. Seeing my weight reach 92 kg (202 lbs) at the end of 2012, I needed to get serious about losing some weight by a method I enjoyed, which was mountain biking. I now own an Intense Carbine SL for trails and a Cannondale CAADX Sram Rival for roads. I bought a Scott Scale 750 for my sons, and I ride that sometimes as a backup bike on trails, but it's not very comfortable compared to the full-sus Intense, and hard on the old back. I ride on trails 70-100 km/month, and on road 300-400 km/month. Riding here is almost always at somewhat extreme daytime afternoon temperatures (30-45 Celsius or 86-112 F) which is very challenging. I ride with a heart rate monitor, consume massive amounts of water, and pay attention to make sure my pulse doesn't get up too high, a sign of approaching heat stroke.

Over the past couple of years my weight has decreased, my paunch has largely disappeared, and I'm in better shape than I've been in years. My resting heartbeat is in the range of 46-48 BPM. Having lowered testosterone at my age means climbs are a bit slow, but otherwise I have no difficulty keeping up with people much younger than me.

Accident wise, I haven't broken anything, but in early 2013 during a group ride, I did manage to crash twice on rocky downhills (about 10 minutes apart) destroying an expensive Giro Aeon helmet in the process, and turning my left side from waist to shoulder into a massive bruise. This is what I looked like 24 hours after that, getting my wounds cleaned at the hospital.







I know where my limits are, and have nothing to prove, so when my heart rate reaches 150 BPM, have no hesitation to get off my bike and walk up long climbs. Breaking bones at my age would be risky so I walk down steep downhill sections. I have no intention of slowing down or reducing my bike time, it is a major enjoyment in my life.


----------



## Dovi-D (Jan 15, 2010)

61 years old. Started riding when I turned 50. I ride trail, all mountain & downhill. My main bikes are: Ibis Mojo HDR 650b, Santa Cruiz V10 27.5 and a Niner Air 9 singlespeed. 

Raced XC for a while & trained on the road as well - now just riding for fun - that is full time MTB. Love the descents, tolerate the climbs. 

No major injuries but there's some wear & tear - proper diet (paleo?) + stretching (yoga) + gym time + recovery time are critical to preserve fitness, & mobility. 

Focusing on things I can continue to improve as I get older (riding skills, etc).

Hope to mountain bike till I croak...


----------



## robertdavid (May 31, 2012)

Dovi-D said:


> 61 years old. Started riding when I turned 50. I ride trail, all mountain & downhill. My main bikes are: Ibis Mojo HDR 650b, Santa Cruiz V10 27.5 and a Niner Air 9 singlespeed.
> 
> Raced XC for a while & trained on the road as well - now just riding for fun - that is full time MTB. Love the descents, tolerate the climbs.
> 
> ...


I agree.


----------



## Sinker (Feb 3, 2007)

Age: 56 (my mom would say 676 months)
Status: Married, grown kids
Riding since: '07
Injury history: bumps and bruises
Words to live by: Yes, dear
Bike History: 26"HT, 26"FS, 29"HT, 29"HT SS, Currently 29" FS. Loved the Niner EMD, but am really digging my current ride, a freshly built '13 Salsa Spearfish.

I started riding as a way to improve fitness after a herniated disc at 48, and immediately fell in love with the sport. I'm down about 20lbs and in the best shape of my life and in great health. Evey measurable (BP, cholesterol, etc) is better now than it was 20 years ago. 56-yr-old Me could kick 40-yr-old Me's ass. I'll never be thin or fast, but man do I love riding my bike in the woods! 

I'm not particularly competitive, but I do race about once a year.

Sometimes I have to stop and pinch myself, and almost bust out laughing - for example: 'Wait a minute - I'm riding my bike in the woods. At night. In snow. WHAT???'


----------



## JokerW (Nov 5, 2004)

Age: 57

Status: Riding and somehow still married

Riding since: first started on a Stingray back in the late 60's

Injury history: My first mtb ride in '87 I was riding a borrowed bike. When the 12 mile ride was over, I was riding with a concussion and a broken right hand. It's been gravy ever since.

Words to live by: We're almost to the bottom of the climb...

Bike History: besides the Stingay, '88 GT Karakoram, '90 Nishiki Alien,
'91 Klein Rascal, '94 Klein Pulse, 2005 Miele
'92 Trek 2300
2000 Schwinn Matt Pohlkamp bmx 24 cruiser, 
95 KHS Tandemania, Tsunami FS tandem


----------



## MissEmmaLee (Jul 16, 2013)

*Yup!*

***Holds head up high and...***
"I'm in!"

Just crossed 50 here. Woooot!
I ride everywhere. I have my Surly for the long, sometimes wet gravel, groceries, urban night rides and long beer rides, which happen a lot around here.

My Bling Cannondale for the downhills. If I didn't have it, I'm not sure I would still be riding the Pisgah/Dupont/Bent Creek gnarly stuff.

Looking to pack my Surly next Summer for long pack ride, maybe West Coast of Michigan. I ride alone a lot, because I'm like that, and not a lot of my friends are as crazy about riding as I am.

Gearheads and weight weenies tend to bug me..


----------



## CrashArnold (Jul 10, 2015)

*Hmm...I guess I fit the criteria.*















Age: --51. Feel like a 18 year old in my head, in denial about the grey in my goatee. Shaved my head when I started losing my hair. Body says I am 51...

Status: --What does this mean? I guess it's a reference to where you are in life. Two grown children, one gone, one still at home (he's 19, and floundering, but I digress). Married twice, 3 and a half years this time. She rides too, but mostly road bikes. She will hit a fire road with me sometimes. Mid-life crisis: quit my job, went back to school after 20+ years. Loving it. Gives me more time to ride, too!

Riding since: -- What? First time on a bike? No, seriously- been mountain biking since 2003. I started riding a hybrid, and I was seriously overweight. We'll leave it at that. I don't go to the gym, I don't run, I only like playing in the dirt, so I MTB, hike, camp, and backpack. I love my exercise, it's never work.

Injury history: -- Well, since I've been mountain biking: broke my clavicle clean in half riding on a frickin' fire road. Cracked two ribs once as well as a minor concussion and chipped a tooth riding down a rock hill here in town. That one hurt worse than the clavicle. I stretched the ligament on my right thumb this year, which kept me off the bike for two months lest I hurt it again and make it worse. My friends literally call me "Crash", because I'm well known for being able to ride most terrain but seem to have a problem going slow- I end up in the bushes. Yeah, it's an ironic nickname. 
Words to live by: -- "Be the person your dog thinks you are."

Bike History: -- My first real mountain bike was a Turner Burner. Built it from the frame up. Then I bought a Turner Flux, sold the Burner to a friend (he's still riding it!). I'm trying to talk my wife in to letting me trade it in to Dave for the new RFX...but not working means we have little extra money.


----------



## testa di cazzo (Jul 15, 2014)

fc said:


> Thank you. Asian skin ya-know . Never put sunscreen on in my life!
> 
> Pliny IPA every day keeps me on point.
> 
> fc


Careful on the hops there bro....
Do Hoppy Beers Cause Man Boobs, Higher Estrogen Levels, And 'Brewer's Droop'?


----------



## Bail_Monkey (May 8, 2007)

Age: - 53
Riding since: - 1990, on and off for a few decades, then increased riding both road and mtb since 2010.

Injury history: - Broken right clavicle after school football, broken left clavicle road bike (Avoiding people on a DH going under a bridge) Left knee has slight pain, maybe due to patella tendonitis, brought on by attempting to climb fast. I now wrap it with a 1.5" cut to length ACE stretch wrap across the patella, then secure it with a jogging wrap. (Typically used by runners). It has helped me quite a bit.

For those with joint inflammation, check out ginger. I blend a piece (raw) with fruit juice after riding and it helps.

Words to live by: - Don't ride faster than your guardian angle can fly.

Bike History: - HT, FS, FS, Norco carbon HT 1x10 (32-40)

I can still ride both road and mtb ~5k vertical, but I'm usually lying down after eating and a shower... 

5'10", 164lbs. Went from 185 lbs to current weight within 3 years.


----------



## Evil Patrick (Sep 13, 2004)

"You must be 50+ to ride this ride"

I'm about 68...

Wait, this 50+ isn't a height thing?


----------



## Eric Malcolm (Dec 18, 2011)

Evil Patrick said:


> "You must be 50+ to ride this ride"
> 
> I'm about 68...
> 
> Wait, this 50+ isn't a height thing?


Hell no, 50+ is ya shoe size.....

Eric


----------



## ElTortoise (Jul 27, 2015)

Age: Will be 53 in a few weeks.
Status: Still working, married, adult kids and will be taking grand kids riding before too long...
Riding: I grew up mostly road riding. Got into mountain biking about 20 years ago. I'm pretty strictly an XC guy and mediocre at best.
Injuries: Just the usual assortment of cramps, sore muscles, bumps, bruises and trail rash - nothing a couple brews couldn't fix.

Doesn't matter how slow we might be, the fact we're still riding means we're doing better than most guys our age and a good many more half our age.


----------



## AngryElf (Feb 12, 2014)

Age 53, started riding "clunkers" in Marin as an eighth grader. Later I modified a Schwinn varsity with 26" wheels and various attempts at gearing and other stuff. Anyone remember Magura solid aluminum handle bars? I had a set on my last Schwinn and I think they ended up on my Lawwill Knight Pro Cruiser when I first got it. After the Pro Cruiser I had a Mongoose IBOC, then a Trek 970 (stolen in 1999, still on the look out for that one), then Marin Rocky Ridge hard tail and now a Marin XC-8 29er and a HKS 26", both full suspension. Never raced, too much a clyde for most of my life, but much lighter now than I have been in a long time. No broken bones, but a couple of separated shoulders and a nasty head on with a sign post in Golden Gate Park which broke my helmet and bruised the entire right side of my body. Anyone remember Ed, the original owner of Sunshine Bicycles? Now I feel older than dirt!


----------



## Buzz Cut (Jan 16, 2007)

Turning 59 in 3 months, still riding a 26' FS


----------



## JHH (Jul 4, 2013)

*Age:* 51 years and 360 days.
*Status:* Married - Empty nest - Once they fly away and off your support, you can afford his and her $5K bikes YAY!
Born in the 415, raised in the 408-now 831 - live on the coast in 650.
*Riding bikes since:* 1968 
*Injury history:* Most of my injuries are from lack of stretching and yoga after riding or surfing - I'm on the mend and on the comeback trail.

*Words to live by:*
"What's so funny about peace, love and understanding" 
"Hey Bro, really your not that invincible anymore" - "What's your wife's/GF cell # just in case I need to call them"
"I'm a lover, not a fighter"

*Bike History:*
Reborn as an MTBr in 88, 96 and born again in 2013 - I ride MTB, CX and around town for errands. I ride mostly in the coast range in the 831 and 650 area codes. I love riding in the 831 above all! I like a little racing and hope to get my mid pack cat 3 race fix again soon.

See you in the trees.


----------



## Rick G. (Oct 24, 2011)

Ok, just turned 50 on the 11th. Currently ride a Fuji Sunfire for my dirt rides and a Ridley Pegasus for my road adventures. 
Most of my riding is on the road. I would like to get more involved with the mountain bike. People seem more accepting. 
Started riding bikes in the 70's. Had a heavy square frame thing that died when the bearings in the bottom bracket came apart. Had the earliest BMX bike I ever knew of. Motorcycle type handlebars and a high front fender and knobby tires. It was a Huffy.
A couple of years later I bought my first all road machine. It came from Sears. Used my paper route money to get it. An honest to goodness 10 speed. Heavy as a tank and built like it too. I quit riding it when I got my drivers license. (I was WAY more interested in cars anyway.) Joined the Air Force and went almost my whole enlistment when it dawned on my to get a bike for getting around on base. I was as fast or faster that way and did not have to get gas or buckle up every time I used it. Wish I would have done that a lot sooner. It was a Murray. Best balanced bike I owned. Could ride for miles no handed. Quit riding after I finished serving. 
Fast forward 6 or so years. Decided I wanted a bike again. Nothing I had was worth salvaging. So wandering around one of those WM stores I saw a mountain bike. Perfect. (so I thought anyway.) found the cheapest one I could and bought me and the wife one. Still got them. Of course they are leaned up against our shed out back. (did that after I started buying decent bikes.) Mt. Fury's I believe they are called. Ugly beasts. Got me riding again tho. 
Then got me my first Raleigh. Grand Sport. Loved it but it was to big. Managed to find a Raleigh M-800 I think. Pieced it together. My Daughter has is now. (don't like twist grip shifting. To slow for my tastes.) Then I was given my Fuji and haven't looked back until now. 
No injuries from cycling. Don't ride hard enough for that. I puke first. 
My whole family rides, I have gotten a couple of friends into it. Even have managed to get a kid my Daughter graduated with into riding. He just got his first new bike about a month ago. 
Well that is my story. Sorry it's so long. Should have done some extra editing.


----------



## mason2016 (Aug 26, 2015)

*Age:* 50

*Status* Married with 2 Children. One in college one in High School
Lived in lots of places but mostly South East Tennessee

*Started Riding:* Can't remember; Always had one till I finished high school.

*Biking History:* Growing up in rural east Tennessee road on a lot of dirt roads. Spent summers camping in the Great Smoky Mountains. We road our bikes on the mountain trails before there was anything called a Mountain Bike.:thumbsup:
Just got my first real mountain bike. I need to get in shape and loose some weight so what better way to do that than to go mountain biking.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

mason2016 said:


> *Age:* 50
> 
> *Status* Married with 2 Children. One in college one in High School
> Lived in lots of places but mostly South East Tennessee
> ...


Right on. What did you end up getting?


----------



## mason2016 (Aug 26, 2015)

fc said:


> Right on. What did you end up getting?


Diamondback Axis Ex from ***** Sporting goods. It was the best I could afford right now. Better than anything at wally world. Rode it for the first time down the street this morning at 5:15AM


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

Age: 63-10/12
Status: ambulatory.
Riding since: 1958
Injury history: Bicycles a few bruises; Motos = broken bones (best crash was hitting a deer at 60 mph) Horses = broken bones
Words to live by: Everything in moderation; tonight I'm getting moderately drunk.

Bike History: Bicycles specifically I assume: Schwinn 3 spd late '50's then a Schwinn 10 spd mid 60's then a Nishiki 10 spd around 1970 and then it all goes blank because I had found motorcycles and girls. Sometime around 1980 I came out of the fog and found out I had been married for 4 years and my wife had just bought me a Schwinn High Sierra which was my first MTB. Still have that bike but dozens have come and gone since. Still have the same wife.


----------



## Mike87 (Apr 8, 2010)

Guess I need to be added to the list.

54 (12/12/1960) years young, still riding a Knolly Chilcotin and loving it!


----------



## Evil Patrick (Sep 13, 2004)

Wouldn't it make more sense to put your birthday, including MM/DD/YYYY on these posts, instead of "Age"?

Putting a static "Age" kinda goes wrong after a short time has elapsed. Face it. there are threads on this forum that are over a decade old. And for old fogeys, like us, the math thing gets harder every year!


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Evil Patrick said:


> Wouldn't it make more sense to put your birthday, including MM/DD/YYYY on these posts, instead of "Age"?
> 
> Putting a static "Age" kinda goes wrong after a short time has elapsed. Face it. there are threads on this forum that are over a decade old. And for old fogeys, like us, the math thing gets harder every year!


It would, but we're old and things like this often escape us.


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

chuckha62 said:


> It would, but we're old and things like this often escape us.


I all know is that next year I apply for Medicare; somebody please remind me.


----------



## arphaxhad (Apr 17, 2008)

pliebenberg said:


> Age: 63-10/12
> Status: ambulatory.
> Riding since: 1958
> Injury history: Bicycles a few bruises; Motos = broken bones (best crash was hitting a deer at 60 mph) Horses = broken bones
> ...


 So what is that in the cleft of the rock behind you? geocache? Coffee pot?


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

arphaxhad said:


> So what is that in the cleft of the rock behind you? geocache? Coffee pot?


You've got good eyes for the elderly; that is the canister for the peak register at Walsh Peak in California's Henry W Coe State Park. It's been there for around 13 years and has maybe 2 dozen names in it; we just opened up a trail to make the summit more accessible and a new geocache was just installed.


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

A lot of you guys have been riding for years
I am 55 and surfed for 40 years of them
A couple of years ago, me and a few mates started riding to fill in days when the surf is no good. There are lots of those days
We are all hooked on riding. Got a FS 29 and fatty. Yeeha


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

Age: --51
Status: -- Broken. Awaiting surgery for dislocated shoulder and torn tendons.
Riding since: -- 'Born in '63, started riding a bike at 5 or 6. Started mountain biking in '92 in SoCal, now I ride in NE Florida
Injury history: -- Broken wrist ( 44 yo), dislocated ankle/broken leg (48 yo) dislocated shoulder (51 yo)
Bike history - started mountain biking with a Huffy. I remember the criticism and looks I received. It was a negative impression, but I kept riding. I switched to an entry level Bianchi MTB, rode it until the frame broke, then bought a Trek Y-11! I raced it for about a year then decided I didn't want to dedicate that much of my time to one endeavor. I now own a 2005 Jamis Dakar XC Expert and an On One Lurcher single speed.


----------



## camp10 (Mar 2, 2015)

Age: --52
Riding since: -- Only been riding MB for 3 months...after about a 20 year hiatus from any bike riding
Injury history: -- One Urgent Care visit (3 internal knee stitches and 3 exterior. Imagine laying on the table and having a nurse say "hey, I can see your tendons!")


Bike History: -- Bought a Niner EMD.

I'm glad I found singletrack. I downhill ski the extreme stuff in the winter, but I couldn't find something to do in the summer. I guess I need a little danger in my leisure. 

I can't believe how much this has improved my health. Lost 18 lbs, feel great. Actually looking forward to my annual physical for once.

Good idea to start this subforum for us seasoned folk.


----------



## minsik (Aug 22, 2015)

Age: --62
Status: -- She who must be obeyed - but has followed and helped me for coming up to 40 years as a pair. Why do I think 18 and yet feel 60? You are only as old as the woman you are feeling 
Riding since: -- 1963 South Australia, then teen years, then start work, bike cheap travel! Jumps to 45yo then a cheap Kmart birthday road bike, loved that POS.
Injury history: -- minimal. 
Words to live by: -- I am he as you are he and we are altogether, on this planet. 

Bike History: -- in SA country with basic 1960's single speed bikes, then 3 speed geared hubs were the greatest invention. Best times with Dad rebuilding and fixing bikes.
Skip to 1980's road bike with 18 gears. Loved riding to work and home. 

Now in Sydney in 2015 a handmedown for a beer slab (mate?). 
I get a thrashed Mongoose Wing Elite.  Had been looking to get into something for exercise and fresh air. 

Firstly rode around the block and car park a few times and all good. Yes we can try the local council bike MTB tracks. 

Ride 1 - I cant control it big time with brakes being biggest problem as I cant control the pressure with it either being off or tyre locked on and slipping, 2nd corner and its off we go.... So now why it it so? Started learning all over again and discover the tyre pressure would have been WAY to high by a factor of about 2! 

Again the angels were looking down on me big time and apart from a throbby swollen finger and 1cm of skin rebuilding its all good. 



Love Rotorburn with a lot of information and friendship.


----------



## lkfoster (Apr 2, 2004)

Age: 61
Riding since: 1998 when I was working in Taiwan. Single track was pretty scarce but bikes were really cheap.
Bike history: Old bikes; 2000 Giant MCM Team, 2001 Giant XTC Team. Both custom spec'd while in Taiwan. 
Current bike; 2012Santa Cruz Tallboy C, spec'd by the wife (here's a picture of your new bike, I hope that you like it).

Status: I travel a lot for work and take a bike with me. Have ridden long term in Ireland, Taiwan and Israel (current location). 

Ireland is getting a lot more very decent single track, especially in the North. You just have to dress for cold and wet. But the post-ride pint of Guinness makes it all worth it, even if the locals look at you really funny in your spandex kit.

Israel is a lot like the central California coast, only you have "park rangers" with M4 submachine guns and up-armored Land Rovers telling you not to go down certain trails. Lots of rocks, but also ancient artifacts everywhere.

Injuries: Minor stuff, though I did get to find out about the 9/11 bit years ago in an Emergency room after trying to embed my handle bar in my chest trying to keep up with a 30-something at 7,500' elevation.

Now that my Atrial Fibrillation is acting up a bit more, and it's medications, I'm much slower. That, and there are way too many very unforgiving rocks here in Israel.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

I dare.

Age: --66
Status: -- Not sure. Well, retired, married, empty nest
Riding since: -- 1950's
Injury history: -- Broken ribs, concussion, the usual
Words to live by: -- Middle age starts at 50, old age starts at death and by then its too late to worry.

Bike History: -- Really, since the 50's? Used to ride dirt on a Schwinn Jaguar circa 1958 I think. Currently have a Santa Cruz 5010, Independent Fabrication steel Deluxe and a Giant OCR C1 carbon road bike.


----------



## DeeZee (Jan 26, 2005)

KRob said:


> I guess I qualify. I'm just wondering what we talk about in here. All our aches and pains? Swap photos of our grand kids?


I have a kid in elementary school!

I am 51


----------



## gpeden (Nov 17, 2014)

Age: -- 63

Status: -- better every day

Riding since: -- 13 months ago

Injury history: -- scraped my forearm on a tree stalling on climb a couple of weeks ago The artificial hip is from a motorcycle accident in '75, got it 22 years later.

Bike History: -- Hybrid last season, RM Trailhead this year and now I wanna Thunderbolt

Over the last 3-4 years since a massage therapist fixed my knee and more, next XC skiing and now biking, the improvement in my fitness and well-being has been remarkable, especially compared to the previous decade or 2!


----------



## Mr5150 (Dec 20, 2011)

Age 65. I remember the world when it was in Black and White.

Status: married with two grandkids. Gonna retire in 3 months. My job deals with folk who have been 5150'd. I enjoy a two hour ride as much as I did 20 years ago-I just don't cover the same amount of miles 

Been riding since 1992. Current bikes Kona steel HT and a 2008 Santa Cruz Superlight. Both built up by yours truly. My historical rides started with a 1992 Trek 820, 1993 Trek 930, 1994 Trek 950, 1998 Kona Kilauea (cracked the frame and got a...) 1999 Kona Explosif which is my steel HT on its third drivetrain, wheels and fork.

Bike injuries consist of a separated shoulder. Could not tie my shoes for four weeks

Words of wisdom: Never swerve to miss a deer. Saw a guy do that last month and he flipped and totaled his car.


----------



## VaDon (Feb 12, 2012)

I love this thread!

I am 59. Got back on a bike three years ago for the first time since teens.

Started with a Diamondback, but have since moved to the ride of my life, a Specialized Carve Pro.

My bike was a gift from my church...I am a pastor.

I have three grown children, 11 grandchildren, and two daughters still at home. My adopted 10 year old daughter is my riding buddy.

My home trail is in the Sherando Lake area of Virginia. My only injury was one trip to Urgent Care because of a smashed knee I received on Torry Ridge riding on Thanksgiving Day.

I ride for the joy of the experience...the love of the trail...and time with my heavenly Father.


----------



## RIng (Aug 27, 2015)

66 and recovering from cancer and hart problems . I have not ridden much in the last 8-10 years and none in 4 years . I am celebrating the end of my cancer treatments and being here with a big gift to myself . A new fat bike . I am over weight and very out of shape . I am hoping a new fat bike will be the spark to get me back into shape well having fun . I have jumped in with my dream bike . A new 2015 Bucksaw 2 .


----------



## Eric Malcolm (Dec 18, 2011)

VaDon said:


> I love this thread!
> 
> I am 59. Got back on a bike three years ago for the first time since teens.
> 
> ...


AMEN. I often reflect at the conquest of some lofty height, the very fact that am very small compared to the surroundings I am in, yet the hairs on my head are counted as intimate to my maker - AWESOME.

Eric


----------



## robert w (Dec 14, 2010)

Im 52...
Status - currently recovering from a fractured C2 vertebrae, been off the bike for 8 weeks, and probably have another 4 to go. By far my worst injury on or off a bike. But it could have been worse, so I'm ok with some time off the bike. 

Rode bikes as a kid until I was old enough to drive. My first serious bike as an adult was a bmx race bike at age 46. I've raced bmx, ridden trails and done some freeride/downhill over the past few years. I love the feeling of being in the air, even if for only a bit. 
Ive got grown kids, and now my wife are helping raise a grandson. Best fun ever, even if it does cut into my biking time. 
Words to live by... Life is Good.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I'm so old I checked in here 2 weeks ago when this forum was introduced. Here it is 2 weeks later and I forgot about it already.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I'm so old I checked in here 2 weeks ago when this forum was introduced. Here it is 2 weeks later and I forgot about it already.


holy moly! that happened to me. anyway, who here still wears a speedo when they swim?


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2015)

singlesprocket said:


> holy moly! that happened to me. anyway, who here still wears a speedo when they swim?


Swim cap, right?


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

Forster said:


> Swim cap, right?


nah, free range...


----------



## CEB (Mar 17, 2005)

Age: Born 1958 in Los Angeles CA, you do the math. My age never seems to stay the same ;-)

Status: Married since 9/1/84. One son born 1987.

Riding since: 1990 when after years of hiking, backpacking and martial arts just hurt more than the pleasure found on the saddle of a mtn bike. Been to Mexico's Copper Canyon 3 times on a Mtn bike. I have ridden in these states: Idaho, Hawaii, Oregon (Mtnbike Or 2007), Arizona, Nevada (Tahoe) and all over SoCal. Looking forward to more mtnbike vacations and destinations

Injury history: 2002: Dropped the bike at the end of a LONG hot ride. I was clipped in and the bike hit a loose sand patch at the same time I hit a bush...wobble wobble WAPPPP. Ankle looks like a big fat Eggplant.....for weeks! Otherwise I've had my share of cuts scraps bruises and bumps and catclaw.

Bike History: 
1971: Schwinn Varsity Sierra Brown. Weighed 35 pounds .... or more.
1974: Peugeot "10 speed". Simplex components. Commuter to High School and used it at college until 1980.
1990: ***Started Mtn Biking*** Specialized Hard Rock Sport. Thought I was breaking the bank spending $375.00 on a bike.
1996: Catamount MFS A fully with Shimano Components, Manitou fork, Cane Creek AD-8 shock. Upgraded to spring controlled (no air) Marzocchi Bomber.
2003: Santa Cruz Blur , full XTR. Frame broke in 2008, new frame from Santa Cruz for "cost". Got a BlurLT1. Mounted a Fox Vanilla 140mm front end.
2015: Santa Cruz 5010, full XT 2x10 w/ Cane Creek DB inline shock and FOX 140mm float (34mm)

I ride 3-4x a week here in San Diego. Until it rains, we have mostly year round riding. 

If you live in or are coming to LowSoCal and wanna ride let me know!


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

*Hello from Bend Oregon!*

I'm 51, married with 2 boys. 18 and 10.

I grew up in the San Fernando Valley. I cruised Van Nuys Blvd (muscle car scene) when I was in Jr. High. When I got into High School some hair dresser gave me a mullet during a hair modeling gig and I was labeled a Valley Girl. I didn't like that and in short order, cut my hair, dyed it pink and joined the ranks of the punk scene... good times!

I started riding road back in 1984. I did a little racing. I had a bad accident on a training ride and another crash where I broke my ribs, you know those "hurt to laugh" crashes haha. The other crash was more serious requiring an ambulance ride and cat scan.

I got into mountain bikes in the early 90's. I went through my share of rigid heavy bikes. I really liked how different it was than the road racing scene because it's was very laid back.

I had to hang it up in 96' because life got in the way = translation children. I still dabbled here and there. In the meantime I noticed just how much technology has changed along with riding. Life has passed me buy and now I want to catch up.

Life has thrown me a curve ball again. I have had some surgeries over the years. As a result I have to take meds. which I'm now tapering off of. There are some side effects that have made riding close to impossible some days. Vertigo is one of them so technical is not the best idea.

10 years ago I moved to Bend, Or from So. Cal.. It's great however, as some of you can guess I have my Brewery complaints.

There is this old school Mexican place we go to most of the time. Great Margaritas and free hugs. To be honest, I "likes keepinz it real".


----------



## csgaraglino (May 20, 2012)

As a slightly overweight 51 year old cyclists of more than 30 years, I was recently diagnosed with rheumatoid arthritis. But I still try to ride in the mountains every weekend on local trails and get away at least once a month to somewhere epic. I have a AM/DH rig that shuttle up for some crazy 3-4k feet descents and I try to ride the ski park lifts once or twice a summer. I ride my road bike or cross bike 3-4 times during the week to help me stay fit. I am always looking for someone to ride with in the dirt or on the roads so contact me or follow me at https://www.sgaraglino.com/plus

See you on the trails and roads of Southern Colorado!



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fastline (Jan 16, 2015)

Age: 52 for a few more months anyway. However since I still feel young I don't consider myself an "old guy" yet....

I've been into bikes my entire life, inspired by the film "On Any Sunday" I used to convert the neighborhood Schwinn Stingrays over to BMX bikes. All the kids on the block would build jumps and we would spend our time after school riding (not on computers or smart phones). If I only had those bikes today. 

I got into racing motocross in my late teens until I got hurt and decided to hang that dream up. I got away from riding in my 30's while I was raising my kids and spending every weekend on the soccer fields or at scout camp. Thanks to a good friend who reintroduced me to biking I got back into the sport and picked up a Cannondale mountain bike. It was $600 and I thought I was spending too much....LOL. Since then I have fallen back in love with being on the dirt and riding the trails, something I had missed from the old moto days. I now have a 2014 Giant Trance Advanced SX which I put through the paces weekly.

I have really enjoyed reading so many of the posts in this forum, us older guys are so funny.....Cheers to great times!


----------



## 2old (Aug 31, 2015)

51 brah...still think fast,crash hard and smile lots. Broke my collar bone once with the ol' , "Hey watch this!"


----------



## T and S (Nov 19, 2012)

Age:*--51 today 9/10/1964
Status:*-- married 28 years last month with 2 grown kids
Riding since: -- 2012
Injury history:*-- been lucky with just some scraps 
Words to live by:*-- "If you are going through hell just keep going". W.C.

Bike History:*-- bought a used hard rock to putt around, thought it was the coolest thing ever, 27 gears and disc brakes omg lol. Then the wife and I started riding the local trails. Bike was a medium and I'm I'm 6' 2". So quickly got a rock hopper, after around a year went to the bike shop thinking about upgrading the wheels. Road a loaded stump jumper home. Can't get enough but now I want a single speed bad but gotta get the wife a full squish first.


----------



## Fastline (Jan 16, 2015)

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

Happy Birthday T and S!!!


----------



## stoplight (Mar 8, 2009)

CEB remembers what bike he rode in '71, that's impressive.
Me
the big 60 comes in November...whatever!!!!
6ft 233, watch out 219.here I come, forever a Clyde!!!! 199 is not in my future..
in '87 left my old lifestyle behind and lost 140lb
did just about everything I could to keep active, aerobics, scuba, swimming, hiking, walking, weight lifting..settled into walking and hiking and weight lifting.
After a visit to Yosemite in 2007 decided to summit Half Dome the following year.
2008 mission accomplished but after 12 knee surgeries over as many years my knees were cooked.
Woke up the morning after Half Dome and could barely walk, jumped on my buddies POS hybrid and oh my did that feel good on the legs and knees. 
Bought a hybrid when we got home, upgraded to a Bad Boy and then up to a Giant FCR.
First century completed 2010
added a Cannondale F5 and earned my chops on Mammoth, Snow Summit and local trails.
2012 completed my last century, I still think about old creek road during the lighthouse ride. 
2013 sold the f5 picked up a Giant Trance
2014 sold the Trance and picked up a Yeti SB95..what a monster!!!gobbled up Mammoth this year..
2015 my beloved FCR was stolen, picked up its bigger brother, Giant Rapid.
ride it at least 3 days a week and the Yeti gets fed usually on the weekend. 
next on the list an aquabike, swim and ride.....maybe..maybe not. 
crashes..yep..nothing broken but left a fair amount of skin behind.

Secret..
want to learn how to ride the mountain?
buy a 26'er hardtail beater and ride it until you can ride fast enough it beats you to death, now upgrade to the mountain bike of your choosing......you will be amazed and what you have learned.


----------



## 1mlc (Sep 7, 2015)

Age: 49, 50 in a couple of months.

Played high level racquetball for years, open level, sponsorship....blah,blah,blah. Blew out my knee and just got tired of diving on the hard floor so about 12 years ago I thought...."hey, I loved to ride my bike as a kid" and started looking into it. Bought a POS from Dick's but quickly feel in love all over again, just like when I was a kid.

Bought a Specialized XC Comp in 06' and rode the **** out of it for 5 years or so. My son got a little older and started to take up more and more time and I just didn't have the time to ride. Started to run instead to stay in shape, it was "fine" but I never really liked it and slowly got burnt out. Son is at a stage to be a little more self sufficient so I dragged the old XC out of the basement and got into it again. Started looking around at some other bike and damn bikes have come a long way since 06'.

Well, I just got this bad boy and WHAT A BIKE!!! Guy a bought it from did a lot of nice upgrades. 1x10 with a 32t front and added a 42t to the cassette, carbon bars, carbon seat post, about 26 lbs. as it sits. Honestly I have to get used to just how fast it is, there have been several times I was ride and actually said out loud "WOW, this thing is fast"


----------



## Grok (Sep 4, 2015)

Hello all, Charles from Montreal here.

Turned 50 this past April, can’t even believe I’m typing that. Married in 1989, kids from mid teens to mid 20's.

In 2009 about a month after I quit smoking, I decided to visit my old LBS and bought a used 2004 Kona Caldera. LOVED it, I still ride about 3 to 5 times a week from April to November. Each ride is about 2 hours of pure enjoyment to Mount Royal and back home, about 25 km’s with all the trails etc, mostly uphill. 

In April I decided to buy a 27.5 Double Suspension, and went with the Ghost Riot 7 from MEC (similar to REI in the US).

WOW just doesn’t explain it. Before, I always felt like I was tipping over on downhill trails. Suddenly I was LOOKING for roots and rocks. I found a few sections with great ~30 second downhills that loop to another uphill I can sprint back up…..and repeat so many times like a 15 year old. You don’t really realize how hard you are working and sweating…just a big smile on my face. 

Injury history: A few bad falls, nothing serious. Went to flats with five tens this year with new bike...goal is to learn how to do manuals. I have the bloody shins to prove it. 

I returned the Ghost last month when it was breaking too often. Started to read this site and finally decided on the SC Bronson C, which I picked up last night. I can’t wait to take it out tonight.

Great site, learning so much here.

Grok On...


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^ beautiful bikes gentlemen :thumbsup:


----------



## 1mlc (Sep 7, 2015)

Grok, sweet ride to go with the Land Rover!!


----------



## dovebiker (Jul 22, 2013)

Turned 50 this year and not slowing down..








Been cycling since my teens and riding MTBs since 1990. Built my fatbike in January and racked-up 2,000miles - longest ride this year 200 miles in 21hrs. 
Have entered Rovaniemi 150 in February - first winter race!
Fortunately, apart from a few grazes, never had any serious injuries.


----------



## circusubet (Aug 5, 2006)

H


RIng said:


> 66 and recovering from cancer and hart problems . I have not ridden much in the last 8-10 years and none in 4 years . I am celebrating the end of my cancer treatments and being here with a big gift to myself . A new fat bike . I am over weight and very out of shape . I am hoping a new fat bike will be the spark to get me back into shape well having fun . I have jumped in with my dream bike . A new 2015 Bucksaw 2 .


Good luck to you! Cancer seems to trump all else....Keep going.

Thx
John


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

Age: -- 53
Status: -- slow and steady
Riding since: -- bikes all my life; MTBs since 91
Injury history: -- broken fingers, fractured wrist, dislocated shoulder, fragment of twig embedded and surgically removed from meat of palm

Words to live by: -- you repair things with tools, you FIX things with a hammer

Bike History: -- 1990 univega alpina uno, 1994 kona fire mountain, 1996 GT karakoram, 1999 ibis alibi (i owned two of these), 2002 santa cruz superlight, 2007 schwinn CX-1 (only frame i've broken to date), 2007 KHS solo one(current stable), 2011 GT CX series 1, (warranty replacement for schwinn, current stable), 2012 marin pine mountain (current stable).


----------



## 4212darren (Nov 15, 2005)

51 going on 15. Learned to ride in '68, rode everywhere until 1980 when I got my license. Started riding again when I turned 38 and quit smoking/drinking. Done a bunch of racing, XC and marathon, but I'm 200+ pounds, so I suck.


----------



## jay manning (Nov 16, 2008)

Jay Manning from Olympia, WA. 57 years old, married for 35 years with three grown kids and now 2 grand kids. Triathlete in the early 90's and started mountain biking in nearby Capitol Forest for winter fitness. Realized after a couple years that I like mtn biking more than tri's and more than road riding. 

Been riding mtn bike seriously now for 20 years. Currently on a Turner Burner, which I absolutely love. Perfect bike for me. Previously on Specialized Stumpjumper, Ellsworth Truth, Santa Cruz Heckler and now the Turner. Technology helps, but I'm still getting better, which is so great at my advanced age. 

Love riding around the west. Recent trips to Bend (best place I've ridden) and Santa Fe -- also awesome. Also love Fruita, Moab, Whitefish, Whistler and Ketchum. Ridden most of the best of Washington state and I am so lucky to live in a state with some of the best trails in the country. If you're not from here, come out and ride Devil's Gulch near Wenatchee, Plains of Abraham on the flank of Mt. St. Helens or Ranger/Palisades near Mt. Rainer and I guarantee you will love these rides. 

Lots of injuries over the years -- broken ribs probably the worst. 

Feel so lucky to have discovered this sport. It combines many of my favorite things -- hard aerobic work, fast, flowy, thrilling/scary descents, being outdoors in awesome places and spending time with family and friends. And to still be doing it and still improving at 57 is just great. 

Happy to join this over 50 forum.


----------



## lextek (Mar 24, 2004)

54. Feels like life caught up to me this Summer. Was riding a lot, doing triathlons. Just didn't bounce back after last season. Started having lower back pain. Turns out the Doc class it an "athletes back". Lowest vertebrae wants to tilt causing pressure on a nerve. Caused by a stress fracture between the ages of 10-14. Core exercises and cycling were prescribed.
Looking to try to get back in to it.


----------



## Kofaram (Oct 20, 2014)

I remember when water was clean and sex was dirty, so I guess I qualify. 55


----------



## Kofaram (Oct 20, 2014)

I've been into bikes my entire life, inspired by the film "On Any Sunday" I used to convert the neighborhood Schwinn Stingrays over to BMX bikes.[/QUOTE]

Wow, does that bring back memories. Steve McQueen riding Huskys on the beach with his friends. I still remember the theme song.
We did the same thing to our stingrays. Heavy, clunkers with motorcycle handlebars. What a ride!


----------



## drumstix (Dec 31, 2003)

^^^^i was in this camp too! LOL I loved that movie! 

I guess my birth date puts me in this group too, August 1960. 55 years old, married for almost 25yrs now, no kids. Born in Rapid City, SD. 

I'm also a drummer in a Christian rock band. Another expensive hobby! 

ive been riding trails all my life in someway or another. Horseback, bikes and motorcycles. Lived in South Dakota, Las Vegas and now socal. Next stop, the PNW I think. 

Bikes, converted stingrays into bmx bikes and then DG frames. Did lots of desert trails in the Vegas area on those bikes. Got my first mountain bike in the 80's, no suspension in those days. lol

The first was the Shogun followed by a Klien and a Kona Hot. Put my first forks on the Hot. After that it's been all full suspension. 
SC Bullit, 5 Spot a several RFX frames. Regardless all the cool hardware I've had, I'm still slow as mud! 

Been out of bikes for about 7 years now mostly due to financial issues. Now facing health stuff and for a love of bikes I'm building up a new Endorphin. Can't wait either!

Injuries? The usually stuff that comes from sports. A few badly twisted ankles, one torn AT. 
A concussion at a young age from being hit by a car. Broken Fibula/tibia from a work accident has my lower left leg with lots of hardware now and little less rotation. That was a good year of my life I would like to have back.

Glad I found this thread! Rob


----------



## xNJr (Apr 16, 2009)

Age--56

Status--"living my dream"...having finally escaped the east coast. Adult children and still married to the same wonderful lady who continues to fully support my riding. 

Riding Since--1966, mountain biking since 1992

Injury History--broken tibia and ankle in 1988-ice hockey. Ortho surgeons and titanium are both amazing! Hockey led me to my mountain bike addiction.

Words To Live By--"I maybe a skinny old guy but I always try to ride my bikes like I stole them"..ha ha ha

Bike History--Trek ZX7000 HT and have been on SCs for a while now (Blur Classic, BlurXC, BlurLT and 5010)


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

xNJr said:


> Age--56
> 
> Status--"living my dream"...having finally escaped the east coast. Adult children and still married to the same wonderful lady who continues to fully support my riding.
> 
> ...


You leading the good life .


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Fastline said:


> Age: 52 for a few more months anyway. However since I still feel young I don't consider myself an "old guy" yet....
> 
> I've been into bikes my entire life, inspired by the film "On Any Sunday" I used to convert the neighborhood Schwinn Stingrays over to BMX bikes. All the kids on the block would build jumps and we would spend our time after school riding (not on computers or smart phones). If I only had those bikes today.





Kofaram said:


> Wow, does that bring back memories. Steve McQueen riding Huskys on the beach with his friends. I still remember the theme song.
> We did the same thing to our stingrays. Heavy, clunkers with motorcycle handlebars. What a ride!


I'm right there with you. I did all of the above and also was into motorcycles as a kid in the 60's and 70's and into adult hood.


----------



## Dawgprimo (Mar 7, 2004)

Age-I guess I just made it into the group as I just turned 50.........
(Still can't figure out how it snuck up on me???)

Status-Single 

Riding since- a kid and rode bikes on trails and jumps before it was called mountain biking......Did everything on a bikes and parents were good to me to get me new bikes when I killed mine or I borrowed my sisters...or I out grew them!

Bikes History: Got my first mountain bike in 1984 - Kuwahara Aries that weighted a ton but loved it! And surprisingly the guy I gave it to still rides it....amazing!
After that; Trek 8500, Brodie Expresso (Custom), 03' Kona Dawgprimo, 00' Turner RFX, 2005 Turner 5 spot, 08' Turner RFX and Surly Troll.
(Still have my Brodie, 2 RFX's and the Troll)

Injuries: lost lots of blood, lots of cuts, gashes, gauges, sprained ankles, black eyes, cracked ribs, sore jaw, body parts sore as hell for weeks or months with lots of ice and physio and would not change any of it as I look back!

Where I ride: I live in British Columbia so I am spoiled for riding and some of my favourite areas are Squamish, Sunshine Coast, Fraser Valley, Kootenays, Chilcotin's, North Shore and Whistler.
(Biggest regret is not getting more time off from work to get out riding more!!!!!!)

I have also ridden a lot in Alberta, Washington State, a bit in California, Nevada, Utah (my favourite spot for a road trip!!) and a bit in Colorado. 

Words to live by: "You can sleep when your dead."
"Commit or eat ****!" got that one from Ebxtreme!
and the last one which I like but don't live by but hold out for as I am 
single still.........."You're only as old as the woman you ride with."


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

Whatchoo lookin' at? (I always look pissed off in photos... Some people get laugh lines, I just look grumpy.)

Age: 59
Status: Retrogrouch
Riding since: '73, mtb since 1981
Injury history: Nothing serious while cycling. Broken hip and femur in a car accident
Words to live by: The older I get the better I was.
First mtb: Spesh Stumpie, first edition
Mtb history: C'dale, Ross, Diamondback, Ibis, Raleigh, x3 Stumpies, Fatback
Current mtb: Salsa Muk
Next mtb(s): Turner Sultan or Trek Fuel Ex or Santa Cruz Bronson ( can't decide)... Oh, and a Deadwood for bikepacking


----------



## Stevebiker (Feb 17, 2004)

Age 52
Status: Married, no kids, living in Michigan's upper peninsula. 
Riding off and on since I was a kid. I only had a cross bike when I moved here in 98 and that didn't cut it. Times were hard. Sold a violin I used in middle school, sold the cross bike to the college kid at work and bought a hard tail. That college kid took me out on my first ride and about killed me. I was hooked. First thing I did was get rid of the toe clips. Now, times are better, 1 FS, 1 Fat bike, 1 Road bike, and 1 rigid. Last month I beat my 4 year old record on a 24 mile dirt loop by 3 minutes. Life is good.


----------



## cptjack (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm in. Age 51 tasking a temporary year off from 24 years in military before I start the next phase of my life. Riding seriously for about 15 years. Developing some Heath problems I would like t keep at bay. Love mtn biking-lurk this site. Getting to th point in life where wiener size comparison just doesn't mean that much any more....


----------



## todmac (Oct 13, 2015)

Age: 50
Status: Married no children
Riding since: off and on since the late 80's
Injury history: none...yet
First mtb: don't remember
Current mtb: Santa Cruz Highball Carbon 27.5


----------



## Bituman (Jan 28, 2008)

Age: 59 (big 60 in Dec)
Status: married, grown child, 4 dogs
Riding since: 2002
Injury history: sharp stick up my wrist my very first mtb ride, E room, wife proclaims me an idiot, etc
First bike: as adult, SC Superlight
Current: vassago verhauen 29+, vassago optimus ti, turner czar, s-works roubaix, just put a deposit down on a breadwinner b-road gravel grinder

Not fast at all but I do a few races. Last Sunday I got personal best 70 mile tour de scottsdale 3:57:12. My strategy is road bike for fitness, mtb for FUN. Indeed, life is good.


----------



## Brute987 (Jun 10, 2011)

Age: 53
Status: Still vertical, divorced, two girls (15 & 19)
Riding since: BMX as a kid, Mtb since 2011
Injury history: Split open elbow/forearm, tweaked wrists, gouged shins, various bruises.
First Mtb: Motobecane, Jamis 650B
Current ride: Intense Carbine
Words to live by: You're only young once but you can be immature the rest of your life!

The majority of time I ride alone (not the smartest I know), just seems to work out that way. Id like to find other slow pokes like myself to ride with but just hasn't panned out. Its great being out on the trail, enjoying nature and sweating my ass off trying to get up a hill (gotta earn the trip down).


----------



## Prescott_Photog (Feb 11, 2013)

Ok checking in.. Started riding about 5 years ago when I turned 51 and my wife said we are having a baby.. Go figure.. anyways started out on a Titus Racer X then got a Felt Hard Tail for those just in case days.. Sold both of them and bought my current 2014 Salsa Spearfish 1 kept it pretty stock except changed out the Avid brakes for Shimano XT and switched tires over to Maxxis Ikon/Ardent.. Race a little, try to ride a lot when work or family responsibilities don't call..


----------



## wsmac (Sep 5, 2010)

*Age:* --55

*Status:* -- huh?

*Riding since:* -- bicycle riding (and doing stupid things on bikes) since the 60's... riding mtb's like I am today... started 5 years ago

*Injury history:* -- 

the requisite dark shin scars from many a pinned-up-flat-pedal strike
simple shoulder injuries (type I & II)
arm and leg abrasions
hefty heel bruise
broken ribs
concussion (maybe 2... more?)
"slight" pneumo
complete separation of the AC & CC ligaments right shoulder, fixed with cadaver ligament and 2 surgeries(yeah... I'm in the shoulder injury thread that spans a year or two or three now? here on mtbr)
"sack of blood" bruise on my hip
poison oak/stinging nettles/blackberry thorn cuts/cactus impalements
and the greatest injury of all... loading up my ride, getting to the trailhead only to find something so wrong with the bike I can't ride it, then turning around and driving all the way back home!  

*Words to live by:* -- I'm only always getting older... getting old is a finite term reserved for the day I die!
.
.
My Facebook quote when I turned 55... _*"Halfway into the first decade, of the second half, of the first century of my life here on planet Earth!"*_

*Favorite Non-MTBer moments:*--Being told at work that I'm "...too old..." to be mountain biking (when I come in a little bit bloody and battered from a great ride)... and laughing because I have the next ride already planned!

*Bike History:* -- 

Haro (some rigid bike I bought up in Alaska... couldn't understand why anyone would want one of those springy frontend fork things!)
the unknown $100 hardtail from a friend that got me started really mtbing at age 49/50
Sette Flight
Chumba Hx2
 Eastern Thunderbird
Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Expert 29er
Chumba EVO (1st gen)
Specialized P.2
My BMX bikes... 20" and my cruiser (ride for fun out at the local track)
and currently a NORCO Sight C 7.1

*Crew:* -- 

The 'older' guys who got me into this sport 5 years ago, with a $100 clapped out, RST-forked bike and a small flashlight wedged into my helmet with a pvc "T" sawed in half... my first ride out was a night ride that I'll never forget! hahaha
We've ridden logging roads all over Humboldt, the regular trails, done the 4-day and the 6-day Hut-to-Hut around Mt. Hood, with many more adventures to come!
--The 'younger' crew... bikeshop rats and racers I try and keep up with on the downhills... which makes me a much better rider!
--All the other guys and gals I ride with from time-to-time for fun and to show new folk what mountain biking is like.

.
.
I'm looking forward to riding Whistler and Moab, going back to NorthStar to hit the trails I didn't ride this year (Gypsy was so cool though! But next time I'm going to roll down Boondocks and others... maybe race the series!), and taking trips to South America and other cool mtbing trails!


----------



## climbingcragrat (Mar 13, 2009)

Age: 53

Status: enduro fanatic

Riding since: 1978

Injury: broken thumb and broken wrist

Words to live by: get up and get on

Bike History: Puch Maxi, Diamondback Sorrento, Cannondale F900, Gary Fisher HiFi Pro, Trek Fuel Ex9, Pivot Mach 5.7 and Pivot Mach 6

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## swampboy62 (Feb 10, 2009)

Ok, here we go:

Age: 53
Bikes: Gravity fat bike, Trek Marlin, Trek 4700 (definitely not a gear guy)
Location: NE Ohio
Riding since: I was a kid, but started mtb'ing in 2008
Injuries: Broke both bones in my left leg first year of riding, tore my knee cartilage the second year, fractured my skull 2 places the third - but been good since then. I have some respiratory problems that aren't going away, so I'm sloooow up hills.

Riding mtb got me fitter in my late 40's than I'd ever been in my life. This year I'm 25 pounds lighter, and actually am getting a little faster. 

I spend time building trails for our county parks, and after a couple of years got nominated for the park board. 

Most of the time I'm either riding or kayaking - or thinking about riding or kayaking. Super supportive wife of 20+ years gives me plenty of slack to get out and do it.

Steve Z


----------



## MichiganFan (Sep 30, 2014)

Age: 50 today
Status: Divorced
Riding since: Raced BMX in my teens. Was off bikes till three years ago.
Injuries: None yet.
Current ride: Giant Anthem
Words: Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## SlimL (Aug 5, 2013)

Age 61
Status: Married Forever
Riding: Since 2013
Injuries: Cracked Hip but healed up nicely
Current Ride: 2014 Giant Trance 27.5 1
Words: You are never too old; Glorious Simply Glorious
To one of my riding buddies: All I am hearing is a bunch of excuses
To myself: I am Grateful; Yay God.


----------



## telemike (Jun 20, 2011)

67. Riding trails since 1955. The bikes have improved more than a little.

I ride a FSR XC now and have my farm bike (steel, 3X, center pull, tire liners, slime tubes) and a Fatboy that is a real gas. I can't wait to ride it on snow again if it ever snows again.

I've had a mountain bike since the late 1980's but got more serious when back trouble precluded mountaineering expeditions and backpacking. Back east, I tried racing road bikes but the trails here beat the road any day. Road biking is now down to davis to buy bike parts or visit the library.

I love mtb but must admit that it's skiing the backcountry that is my main reason to live. I need more snow to ski this year, dammit, not only to ski but to try the new Dillinger 5 studded tires on the Fatboy!

Hike, bike, ski, paddle. A well rounded man!


----------



## tartis99 (Oct 27, 2015)

Just turned 51 last week. I started out racing BMX when I was 12, turning pro around 17. I broke my back racing BMX in the 46-50 Cruiser class last December. 8 screws and 2 rods later, I am trying to strengthen my back by fat biking. I bought a Trek Farley 5 last week and started riding with my wife. We also Kayak, cross country ski, and snowshoe. 

My bikes: Trek Farley 5, GT 24 inch BMX cruiser, SE 29“ Big Ripper, and a Gary Fischer Hoo Koo e Koo. 

Sent from my Galaxy Note 4


----------



## harvpat (Nov 1, 2015)

55 years old Riding off and on for years Knees are feeling better so I am back at it.


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

Age: 55 years on the body, about 30 in maturity

Status: Married, 5 kids, including 20-month-old twins. WTF? How'd that happen?

Riding since: 1990

Injuries: 2" x 1/2" stick completely impaled my calf, didn't even know it was in there till the end of the ride, several trigger-finger operations.

First MTB: Klein Mantra

Current MTB's: Pivot Mach 4 Carbon, Pivot Mach 429SL, Pivot LES 27.5

Words to live by: If you have to use the phrase "to make a long story short...", it's already too long.


----------



## tony92231 (Oct 13, 2015)

Age: 50
Status: Married, 2 kids 13yrs, & 4 yrs.
Raced BMX for 8 years in expert class when I was a teenager, in the 80's
Live in So Cal 
Started mountain biking in July of this year to get into shape. Now I'm addicted to it.
I have a Giant Talon 27.5 2015 hard tail, and a used Giant VT1 with upgraded components.
I ride about 3 to 4 time a week, about 15 miles per ride, mostly flat trails. I'm going to start riding more technical trails with small jumps, using my BMX skills. I still have them, just now I'm fatter, and it takes longer to recover. Love riding, makes me feel young again.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Age: 58
Status: Dating a college girl.
Riding since: 1960
Injuries: Chemo brain
Current ride: Norco Six & Trek hardtail
Words: Built my first trail in 1964. Rode it 2 years ago. Sustainability rocks!


----------



## GraniteBob (Nov 2, 2015)

Age: 61 and still out there hammering the trails
Status: Married Forever to a great lady
Riding: On my third iteration of MB'ing
Injuries: Primarily motorcycle related but ribs twice on MB
Current Ride: Felt Edict 9 50 29er
Words: Convicted? Well no, never actually convicted!

Nice to see lots of motorcyclists on here as well. I've ridden trails, motocross, enduro, road racing and street. Currently have the fewest motorcycles ever with just a '15 BMW GS.

Currently looking for a replacment for my Felt and considering a Santa Cruz 5010, Specialized Camber or Stumpy 29er or a Trek Fuel 8. I'm also demoing a Specialized Stumpy Fattie this week, which is a 650B 3" tire. Really interesting bike, but not sure I want a 150mm fork. I tend to like fast, flowing runs and climbs so I may stick with a shorter fork travel example.

The group I ride with is filled with great riders all from age 50 up to me as the tribal elder at 61.

Good riding to all!

Bob


----------



## jackcoul (Dec 10, 2011)

I guess this forum isn't for me, I started riding mountain bikes at 70 and I am 76 now. Ride a Ibis Ripley 4 times a week with friends in Mendocino where there is lots of climbing and I love it.


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

jackcoul said:


> I guess this forum isn't for me...


If you say so, but nothing in your post or this forum suggests why you would take that stand. Care to elaborate? Personally, I'm stoked that there are so many older riders out there. A few years ago, I took a UBI bike mechanic class in Portland. At 57, I thought I was going to be the old guy in the class, but the median age was probably about 50. It was the youngsters who were outnumbered.

I think it's awesome that you started at age 70! Welcome to the thread. I suspect you were road rider before that, yes?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

jackcoul said:


> I guess this forum isn't for me, I started riding mountain bikes at 70 and I am 76 now. Ride a Ibis Ripley 4 times a week with friends in Mendocino where there is lots of climbing and I love it.


Let's see the forum is called "Fifty + Years Old. It's on a mountain biking site. You are 70 which puts you above fifty - check. You enjoy mountain biking-check. I think this forum is the perfect place for you. Having friendly conversations with fellow mtbrs that have much more in common than enjoying mtbing at an older age.

Welcome!


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

Age: 53

Status: married

Riding since: mid-80's

Injury history: Rotator cuff (left)

First bike: Bridgestone MB-3

Current: RIP9 RDO 

Being in nature with the wind in the face is the best stress release there is and cheaper than therapy. I am not as fast or fearless as I use to be but the enjoyment is still there. I prefer winter riding, not for the snow, but for the night rides. Less idiots with no trail courtesy on the trail to piss me off. Guess I have become an old curmudgeon.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

52 and former 23-year smoker and meth addict, quit 2006. Lost 87 pounds of post-rehab weight, after riding MTB in 2008. I badly want to race - but doc says my lungs are scarred from a 2-pack/day tobacco habit and the enlarged heart from beating @170bpm 24/7 certainly turned my ticker into a wimp now....ie: I'm slow as molasses.

I'm just grateful I can still survive a few road centuries 5-hour trail epics.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

jackcoul said:


> I guess this forum isn't for me, I started riding mountain bikes at 70 and I am 76 now. Ride a Ibis Ripley 4 times a week with friends in Mendocino where there is lots of climbing and I love it.


I think you'll find a few of us either 70+ or close to it and quite active.

I still do the odd 24 hour solo race on my singlespeed - next one in 2 months with 17 hours of darkness. No chance of bothering the leading edge of the field, but I usually manage to finish about ⅔ of the way down.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Age: --55
Status: -- married 30+ years
Riding since: -- '98
Injury history: -- lots of bangs and bruises, working out keeps my shoulder together and the rest of me strong.
Words to live by: -- Growing old is mandatory, Growing up is not.
Bike History: -- Giant steel Sedona, Kona King Kikapu, Specialized FSR-W Expert, Liv Intrigue. Also a singlespeed.

Hopefully there a few gals in this forum?

Hmm, what else to add? I ride mostly with my DH, and co host ladies mtb events in my community. I've done a lot of advocacy work in the past, but have settled coaching and women's events as my way to "give back". It's lot more fun and less burnout/stress than community meetings and trail plans.

When I'm not riding local, I like to be off in the mtns exploring.
I work out a lot: I find that really keeping my health and strength in line keeps the biking lots more fun.

My 55th birthday ride:
Abercombie Mt, Washington State, thanks to Kyle509 for the photo.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

formica said:


> Age: --55
> Status: -- married 30+ years
> Riding since: -- '98
> Injury history: -- lots of bangs and bruises, working out keeps my shoulder together and the rest of me strong.
> ...


Hey Formica,

I really liked what you said in your post. You inspire me .

Please join me here. Some of these old farts need to be kept in line :nono:.


----------



## Smokee300 (Jul 8, 2014)

Age: Just turned 50 a few days ago.
Status: Married 13 years.
Riding: On my 2nd year loving it, and kicking myself for not starting sooner.
Injuries: Nothing major.
Words of Wisdom: Be strong and flexible.
Bike history: DiamondBack hardtail. Just graduated to a Devinci Troy Carbon XP.(lots of fun)


----------



## TurdFerguson61 (Nov 10, 2015)

I haven't been on the site in a few years so will have to post a pic later.
Age: 54
Riding Since: About 15 years or so, I guess
Injury History: Worst was Stage 2, AC Joint.
Bike History: Usually a hardtail 
Retire from Mtn. Biking: Never


----------



## billj121 (Jul 29, 2011)

Just found this forum. Hit 50 the first week of October. 
Been back to biking for about 5 years after taking 20 years off for family and work. Wasn't a conscious gap, it just happened and I regret that every day now. 
I am in SLC, UT so am lucky enough to have Park City and the Wasatch Front mountains as my back yard. Moab, Fruita and St George are all a 3.5-4 hour drive, so road trips happen as often as possible. 😃
Love MTB, but do have a road bike for when trails around here turn to mud or snow and for the occasional century or group ride. 
Moved up to a 16 stumpjumper 29er this summer. First brand new bike since I was 12. Loving the way it handles chunky trails compared to my previous 26" bikes that were more xc geometry. 
My wife saw how much fun I am having and had to get in on it too. Getting better and better with a couple years riding now and really having fun riding together. 
I ride with a mix of a few who are older than me but mostly with guys 10-15 years younger. Love that I am generally able to keep up for the most part on the climbs and am right there with them on the downhill!! 😆
About 1500 miles and 176k in elevation this year, of which 90% has probably been on dirt, so it has been a great year! 
Loving this and it seems to only be getting better!!


----------



## velo99 (Apr 18, 2014)

53, been riding for a couple of years now. Did it for health reason and I do not jog. Rather be a 500 pound fat man. Some of the guys I ride with are way faster than me and some are not. I've ridden in a few races and rides. I ride because I like it. As long as I don't finish last and pass at least one hot shot I'm happy.


----------



## motovet144 (Mar 1, 2011)

61 years young! Married 38 years to the same lady! Have 4 sons and six grandsons and most everyone of them ride! First real bike was a schwinn stingray with a banana seat and high rise bars! Started racing dirt bikes in the desert (district 38) then moved to mx for 30 some years! Retired last June and finally get to ride the mt bike whenever i want!!


----------



## ConchoBill (Jan 12, 2015)

Age: --63
Status: -- One year from retiring main job. Married
Riding since: -- '58
Injury history: -- I've had some bike accidents. I started riding again in late 2014, and was leading a fairly charmed life until I got my new, somewhat inexpensive, Trek full suspension which has lotsa whoa disc brakes, and put myself on the ground when a car was pulling out in front of me. I probably bruised some ribs, but found the value of wearing a helmet.
Words to live by: -- Accidents happen very quickly, and injuries may take a long time to heal!

It is great to be riding again. I did a lot of road riding in the 70s, and got busy in the early 80s and quit riding. A friend got me on a mt bike in the 90s, and I liked it, but didn't buy one. I had been wanting a bike and now own 3, 2 of which are IMO good and serviceable Treks.

Bike History: -- Simple Speed


----------



## Galeforce5 (Jun 7, 2013)

Age: 60
Status: Dazed and Confused
Riding: Was a bike nut as a kid from an early age. Stopped for many years, briefly started riding again in my 30's stopped again. Started riding MTB 4 years ago, as I wanted to do something that would give me a good workout, improve my circulatory system, help me lose weight and was fun. Try to ride 3 times a week minimum, 50-80 miles per week.
Injury History: Non-bike related: some weakness in the ligaments of the left knee, and a problematic shoulder that dislocates every few years or so; both from playing football. Bike injuries-black and blue, cuts, scrapes, abrasions, and a very nasty concussion from riding without a helmet (no longer).

I started riding again in 2012. I moved to Israel in 2010, and was quite frankly in terrible shape. Overweight (235 pounds on a 5'.11" frame), high blood pressure, high cholesterol, had suffered from gout, diverticulosis, and simply no endurance. The culprits with me, as with many others: too much processed/fast food, too much alcohol, no sports/exercise, on the job stress, and just flat out being lazy. Many of my friends were surprised I had let myself get into such terrible shape, as growing up, I was an athlete, had lettered in 3 sports in high school, played rugby in college, and worked out with weights regularly and ran a vita course 5 days a week into my early 30's. 

I was fortunate enough to meet my wife in 2007 on a blind date in Israel, got married in 2009, and moved here in 2010. My wife believes in exercise and healthy eating. Through her, I started eating well, a mostly plant based diet, and no junk food. We started walking together 3-4 miles per day, 4-5 days a week. Within a year, I had dropped 40 pounds, and my "lifestyle" illnesses had disappeared. Wanting to do something more vigorous than walking (I hate running, and it wrecks my knees), I noticed that a group of guys in my neighborhood met a few times a week at 8:00 to go riding. I started talking to them, and they invited me to join. I bought a 2012 Giant Talon 29er, and started riding with them. 

Fast forward, I dropped a total of 55 pounds, all of my health issues have resolved themselves, and now at 60 feel and look much better than when I was in my 40's and 50's.


----------



## lkfoster (Apr 2, 2004)

Galeforce5 said:


> Age: 60
> Status: Dazed and Confused
> Riding: Was a bike nut as a kid from an early age. Stopped for many years, briefly started riding again in my 30's stopped again. Started riding MTB 4 years ago, as I wanted to do something that would give me a good workout, improve my circulatory system, help me lose weight and was fun. Try to ride 3 times a week minimum, 50-80 miles per week.
> Injury History: Non-bike related: some weakness in the ligaments of the left knee, and a problematic shoulder that dislocates every few years or so; both from playing football. Bike injuries-black and blue, cuts, scrapes, abrasions, and a very nasty concussion from riding without a helmet (no longer).
> ...


You picked the right country for old guy biking, it seems that I see more 50+ riders than 20 or 30 year olds.


----------



## Galeforce5 (Jun 7, 2013)

lkfoster said:


> You picked the right country for old guy biking, it seems that I see more 50+ riders than 20 or 30 year olds.


I do believe you are correct. Most of the guys I see riding in my area are 40+. Most of the guys in my group are 50+, and we have a few real seniors. One of our fastest guys just turned 70, and he is a non-stop rocket.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

Galeforce5 said:


> I do believe you are correct. Most of the guys I see riding in my area are 40+. Most of the guys in my group are 50+, and we have a few real seniors. One of our fastest guys just turned 70, and he is a non-stop rocket.


The Non-Stop Rockets would be a great name for a surf-punk band!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Galeforce5 said:


> One of our fastest guys just turned 70, and he is a non-stop rocket.


My wife read this and replied: "Viagra and Gatorade."


----------



## Like2Hike (Jan 12, 2016)

jackcoul said:


> I guess this forum isn't for me, I started riding mountain bikes at 70 and I am 76 now. Ride a Ibis Ripley 4 times a week with friends in Mendocino where there is lots of climbing and I love it.


Excellent, there is hope, 71 and just getting started. Bought 2 ghetto bikes last week, ordered some tools and planning to get one "decent" rigid MTB out of the combo.

Hiked one of the MTB trails today, too much snow and gumbo mud for riding. Not even a footprint on the trail, unless you count rabbit. Yesterday the rabbit was diner for a local hawk, those hasty raptors.

Wish me luck.


----------



## oheckler (Jan 26, 2008)

Roll Call

Age: 50 (just 3 weeks ago in February)
Status: married 
Riding Since: 1988
Injuries: minor
Words of Wisdom: "Don't think, it can only hurt the ball club."
Bike History: Trek 850, Specialized Stumpjumper Comp, Santa Cruz Heckler, Kona Kula, Ibis Mojo (Steel), Intense Tracer, Titus Motolite, Ibis Mojo Carbon, Niner A9C, Evil the Following. 
First Bike: Trek 850
Current Bike: Evil the Following

I've been riding road and mountain since the late 80s but it has always been inconsistent, marriage, kids, work, injuries. Pick one. There have been times when I rode 2-3 times a week and times where I didn't ride for months.
Last year, with 50 staring me full in the face, I decided to start riding again after a few years of very little and inconsistent riding. I started in April and this is how it went:

Miles: 1,821 
Time: 156:02 
Elev: 128,218 ft 
Rides: 86

I'm hoping 2016 is even better although it has started off miserably. Between the rain and the worst flu I have ever had all of my hard work has just gone straight down the crapper! I've ridden exactly 5 times in 2016 and only twice since I turned 50. But I am still hopeful for a great year.


----------



## saildesign (Aug 10, 2006)

Age: 61 in a week.....
Status: Married 40 years. Feels like 20.
Riding: Since 5 years old. I just love the wheels turning
Injuries: Not worth mentioning. .
Words of Wisdom: You're only young once, but you can be immature forever! 
Bike history: YEARS of crap bikes (Raleigh Tourist as a kid- knobby tires in 1971 - loved it)
Finally a "real" bike in 2000 - rigid HardRock
Just bought a new Fuse after nearly 8 years with no riding....


----------



## RWhiz (Jun 10, 2013)

Well, I decided that even though I don't meet the age requirement, I've lurked long enough to not introduce myself,


Age: --47
Status: -- Married 
Riding since: -- rode in college for 4 years, 1991-1994, started over in 2014
Injury history: -- Torn MCL twice, broken arm, collar bone, scaffoid still have the screws in, ankle, AC shoulder seperation, 
Words to live by: -- So many to limit to this post

Bike History: -- Supergo, Gary Fisher HKII, Spec, Stumpjumper Comp, Devinci Troy, KHS fat bike


----------



## NorCalTaz (Nov 12, 2013)

Age: 54
Status:divorced
Riding since: Started mounting biking seriously in 2013
Injury history: Banged up shoulder resulting a Frozen Shoulder, usual bump and bruises
First bike: Airborne Zeppelin Elite
Current: Ibis Ripley LS

Coming back off of my shoulder injury I decided to give up being an AM all-star and shoot towards a more sustainable riding style. Still love some challenging terrain, that doesn't present eminent injury. I rode did Toad's last summer, good enough for the bucket list.


----------



## FoafInTX (Jan 3, 2014)

oheckler said:


> Roll Call
> 
> Age: 50 (just 3 weeks ago in February)
> Status: married
> ...


I totally relate to turning 50 and thinking it's time to ride again. I had done little of anything for about 3 years and was out of shape. It was time to do something. My thoughts turned to riding after about a 18 year absence (I started in 2000 again, but managed to destroy my bike by crashing it into the garage!). I thought "offroad" to keep from playing in Houston traffic. I turned 50 five years ago, and just got a new Surly ECR for my birthday/Christmas/Easter/Labor day present for the next five years, hehe. I rode the Specialized Hardrock I bought in 2011 for nearly five years, it was a good value. It was the first mountain bike I owned. I had a lot more time to ride last year, and did 3,000 miles in 2015. I am not fast, but I have fun!


----------



## FoafInTX (Jan 3, 2014)

Close enough on age. We aren't elitists. 

Saw you have a fat bike. I have been obsessed with them for two years, but ended up getting a 29+, which seems fat enough for where I ride, amazing in fact. I notice fat bike riders tend to be a little older on average. I like the KHS frame, one of the better ones I tried.


----------



## RWhiz (Jun 10, 2013)

My wife got me the KHS for our anaversary this March, since it's still snowing up in Tahoe I haven't been able to ride it much. With snow this good, it's hard not to take advantage of the skiing! From the little I have ridden it, it is surprisingly fun and harder to ride in deep snow than I thought!


----------



## OldAZGoat (Mar 25, 2016)

*Age:* --53, turn 54 later this year.

*Status: *-- Married for 27 years (second and final time!), no kids.

*Riding since*: -- '68 or so. Rode my bike anywhere and everywhere as a kid, raced BMX, built/rode trails in our local canyons, etc. Got my first mountain bike in '88 (Specialized Hardrock, full rigid), have ridden on and off ever since. Had a Schwinn road bike in the '80s but always enjoyed the dirt more. I've been on and off the mountain bike for the last ten years or so (mostly off), finally getting back into it and enjoying it just as much as I did when I was a kid! I'm old, slow and not terribly talented on a bike, but I still feel the excitement and adrenaline every time my tires touch the dirt and I see the trail in front of me - there's no other feeling in life quite like it IMO.

I've also ridden dirt bikes (motorcycles) since I got my first one (XR75) in 1973. Mostly desert/trail riding, but have competed in MX/Hare Scrambles and Observed Trials (Gas Gas 280 TXT) at the Novice level. Current dirt bike is a KTM 525 MXC, but haven't been doing a lot of riding the last few years on that either. I'm equally old, slow and untalented on a dirt bike, so at least I have consistency going for me!

*Injury history:* -- At the risk of jinxing myself, all my significant injuries in life have been non-bike related. Bike injuries have been limited to leaving a lot of DNA samples in the dirt in various places.

*Words to live by:* -- Everything in moderation - including moderation!

*Bike History: * -- (Mountain bikes only):
'88 Specialized Hardrock
'00 Specialized Rockhopper A1 FSR Comp
'16 Specialized Camber Comp 29 (which I take delivery of tomorrow!)


----------



## lands (Jan 5, 2008)

Will be 52 in October. Let's see, riding bikes since late 60's - early 70's. First 'mountainbike'? I remember having a 2 speed kickback rear hub. I then welded a set of motorcycle handlebars to the stem of a 10 speed, and installing the 2 speed kickback on the back. This was probably in the late 70's. Rode that thing a lot, until one time I did a wheelie and when it it the ground, both front forks broke off! Well, had some scars on my knuckles after that one... Started (still am) into motorcycles, but in the early 90's got back into Mountain bikes. Had an old 10 speed, I called Frankenbike. I had mountainbike handlebars on it. But only 2 front chain rings. I wasn't really into the cult, but was riding races and other organized rides with it. One day, some guy pedaled past me and said, " wow, only 2 chain rings". At that point I realized, I needed the lower gearing (along with frame geometry and lighter weight) of a real mountain bike. Regardless, I crashed on the next race (might have been the same race) and bent the frame (very cool btw) right behind the head tube. So, I was forced to bike shop.  ended up buying a Cannondale M500. Rode it a few races, but the crank arms kept coming loose. Sold it. Bought a Cannondale M700, and added an Anti-gravity front Fork. That was my main bike for many years, and did a lot of riding and racing up until 2000 when I moved to a place that had almost no riding. The Cannondale was amazingly light, less than 24 pounds, and super good at climbing. Never quite fit me right, tho, and made my neck very sore. Plus, all the racing and crashing probably didn't help... Anyway, kept that bike until about 2009 when I sold it and ended up with a nice aluminum Trek and a Specialized Hardrock. Gave the Trek to a high school kid who needed a bike, when I moved to Oregon. Now, I'm back in riding territory, and just acquired a like new 2000 Marin for 50$. Still have to figure out how to keep my neck from hurting so much, but am working on that. Ride on brothers!


----------



## jeph (Apr 3, 2008)

Ok, I'll chime in, I've a member of the club for a few years now.

Age: 57
Riding Since: 1988
Injuries: minor, some sewing work required
Words of Wisdom: keep the shiny side up, and the rubber side down
Bike History: late 90's trek hard tail, marin mt vision
First Bike: 1988 specialized rockhopper, still have it.
Current Bike: Santa Cruz 5010c

Been riding mountain bikes since 1988 with some hiatus years when kids were little. I'm lucky to live in Nor Cal (I recognize those places in Oheckler pics) where we have some great road and mountain riding. Started riding road bikes in 2000 or so after a friend suggested I ride the Death Ride in Markleeville, ca. Do about equal of each. Live with a great gal here and have two great grown kids.

Try to get couple of days each week on mountain and a day or two of road. 

I truly believe riding is slowing my aging. I feel better and more fit then 20 years ago.

Can also relate to Oheckler about the rain here cramping the riding. We have got used to the previous endless summer winters. But things are looking up, having a beautiful spring with some hero dirt.


----------



## rzims (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm in.....

Age:54 next month
Status: widower
Riding: road and mtb, a couple of races. This year will be attempting the Tahoe 100 as my big dumb idea
Injuries: fractured elbow, broken clavical that never healed, lots of road rash
Current Ride: Vassago Verhauen 1x10 and Jabberwocky SS
Words to live by: Jer 29:11

Riding for me has always been fitness and fun, over the last year though has taken the role of therapy and means of escape. Love getting out with a group but really prefer being alone inside my own head on an early morning ride....


----------



## SlimL (Aug 5, 2013)

rzims said:


> I'm in.....
> 
> Words to live by: Jer 29:11
> 
> Riding for me has always been fitness and fun, over the last year though has taken the role of therapy and means of escape. Love getting out with a group but really prefer being alone inside my own head on an early morning ride....


I am with you. 98% of my rides are by myself; working swing shift and all. Avoids all that excessive consensus building.....


----------



## HAL 9000 (Apr 4, 2008)

*Age:* --51

*Status:* -- Married to a multi-state champion cyclist in CX and XC disciplines

*Riding since:* -- Early 70's on a Schwinn Grey Ghost Krate Bike moved into BMX racing in the late 70's and early 80's discovered Cars and Girls and cycling was forgotten till 96' when I bought a Cannondale Super V 3000 because it "looked cool" and been riding ever since&#8230;

*Injury history:* -- I'm like Evil Knievel what haven't I broken? I'll save some typing and list only from 09' to 15' in chronological order that required surgery torn meniscus and ACL right knee, fractured tibia right knee, compound fracture of tibia plateau and torn ACL left knee. Olecranon compound fracture left elbow and metatarsus fracture right foot.

*Bike history:* -- Too many to list for the last 20 years currently in our collection

2013 S Works Venge 
2013 S Works Stumpjumper (converted to SS)
2014 Specialized CruX Expert 
2015 S Works Epic WC 
2015 Specialized Camber EVO.

Wife's&#8230; 
2016 S Works Era
2015 Specialized Fate Expert (converted to SS)
2015 Specialized Rumor EVO 
2014 Specialized CruX SS 
2010 MOOTS PSYCHLO X
2010 MOOTS Vamoots

*Current Riding Status:* -- 80% Roadie 20% Mt.Bike riding and after an extended hiatus from bike racing here is a photo from my first race back CAT1 50-59 this January and after getting the holeshot (shown here) and dragging everyone up the first two climbs I faded in the singletrack to finish 11th out of 30 racers. I forgot exactly how freaking fast everyone is in Texas mtb racing.


----------



## RangerMadeKnives (Apr 19, 2016)

Just joined the forum and this is my first post. I am in the Dallas area and still a few months out from being 50 but this seems like a good group. I am retired from the Army where I was always in impeccable shape. Now, eight years later, not so much. I need to get myself back into decent shape just to feel better and enjoy life more. 

I pulled out my old Cannondale M300 and realized it was really too far gone to do anything with. I never really liked it much anyway. I picked up a Breezer Repack Expert from Price Point when they had a really good deal on them and my LBS is setting it up for me. It would be nice to rekindle a little of the excitement of my teenage BMX days. Should have the bike back in a couple days.

I've been doing a ton of research and watching videos about skill building. I expect to start out very slow with probably two rides a week and some basic skills work around the house. I have ten acres here so will probably set up a practice loop. I'm always open to good advice. 

Bob


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Welcome to the party Bob! Where in the Dallas area?


----------



## RangerMadeKnives (Apr 19, 2016)

Cleared2land said:


> Welcome to the party Bob! Where in the Dallas area?


Thanks! Sanger, just north of Denton.

Bob


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Sanger... you've got Isle du Bois just on the other side of the lake to ride. 

Enjoy your new ride and have fun!


----------



## RangerMadeKnives (Apr 19, 2016)

Cleared2land said:


> Sanger... you've got Isle du Bois just on the other side of the lake to ride.


I've spent a lot of time on the equine trails throughout Lake Ray Roberts and the Greenbelt and some of them look like they would be fun to ride, at least when dry. I checked out the DORBA site and noticed the Isle du Bois trails so I will definitely be looking forward to that.

Bob


----------



## Steve in PA (Sep 29, 2008)

Hit the big "double-nickel" this past February!


----------



## orvil (Feb 19, 2016)

Age: 54
Status: Still Alive ( Married, work full time-Maintenance Supervisor)
Riding Since: '66? But only Mountain Biking since '02
Injury History: How much time ya got?
Words To Live By: "Hey y'all, watchiss" (*******'s famous last words)
Bike History: Roadie from '81 to '15 (road bike converted to gravel bike) Mountain Biker since '02, started on a used rigid 26er (still have it) now riding a 29er SS hardtail.


----------

